# Φωνηεντιάδα: Επιλεγμένα κείμενα για τα φωνήεντα στη Γραμματική του Δημοτικού



## nickel (Jul 7, 2012)

*Τα παρακάτω κείμενα έχουν αντιγραφεί από το νήμα για τα φωνήνετα, όπου και επιτρέπονται τα σχόλια:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11681-vowel-φωνήεν*


Έξω τα πράγματα ξεκαθαρίζουν ακόμα και στα λεξικά για μαθητές:

*vowel*
1 a speech sound in which the mouth is open and the tongue is not touching the top of the mouth, the teeth, etc, for example /ɑː, e, ɔː/ 
2 a letter that represents a vowel sound. In English the vowels are a, e, i, o, and u.
(Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary)

*vowel*
1 a speech sound produced by humans when the breath flows out through the mouth without being blocked by the teeth, tongue or lips
_A short vowel is a short sound as in the word 'cup'.
A long vowel is a long sound as in the word 'shoe'._
Compare: consonant
2 a letter that represents a sound produced in this way
_The vowels in English are a, e, i, o and u._
Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary & Thesaurus

Από τα δικά μας, το ΛΝΕΓ (ο Μπαμπινιώτης) τα λέει με το νι και με το σίγμα:

*φωνήεν* (το) {φωνή-εντος | -εντα, -έντων} ΓΛΩΣΣ. κάθε ηχηρός φθόγγος τής γλώσσας που μπορεί να σχηματίσει μόνος του συλλαβή και που παράγεται με την ελεύθερη διέλευση (χωρίς πρόσκρουση σε φραγμό ή στενό) τού εκπνεόμενου αέρα από τον λάρυγγα και τη στοματική κοιλότητα: _η Ελληνική γλώσσα φωνητικώς έχει 5 φωνήεντα_ (τα /α/, /e/, /i/, /o/ και /u/), _τα οποία δηλώνονται στη γραφή με 7 (φωνητικά) γράμματα_ (τα _α, ε, η, ι, ο, υ, ω_) | _ανάλογα με τον τρόπο αρθρώσεώς τους τα φωνήεντα διακρίνονται σε ανοικτά_ (το /α/), _σε ενδιάμεσα_ (τα /e/ = _ε, αι_ και /ο/ = _ο, ω_) _και σε κλειστά_ (τα /i/ = _ι, η, υ, ει, οι, υι_ και /u/ = _ου_) | _στην Αρχαία Ελληνική υπήρχαν μακρά φωνήεντα_ (δηλώνονταν με τα γράμματα _η_ και _ω_), _βραχέα φωνήεντα_ (_ε_, _ο_) και _δίχρονα_ (_α_, _ι_ και _υ_).

Ξανά:
*η Ελληνική γλώσσα φωνητικώς έχει 5 φωνήεντα (τα /α/, /e/, /i/, /o/ και /u/), τα οποία δηλώνονται στη γραφή με 7 (φωνητικά) γράμματα (τα α, ε, η, ι, ο, υ, ω)*


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2012)

Συνεχίζεται η φωνηεντιάδα. Το τι είχε συμβεί το πρωτοπήρα χαμπάρι με το νήμα του Σαραντάκου, ένα από τα πιο εξαντλητικά νήματα του ιστολογίου του: *Τελικά, είναι εφτά τα φωνήεντα;*

Διάβασα και στο _Φιλολογικό_ το *Γλώσσα και ιδεολογία: φετφάδες αντί διαλόγου*, αλλά και άλλα που ξεχνάω τώρα. 

Σήμερα υπάρχει συνέχεια: ξαναγράφει ο Σαραντάκος (*Οι σκοταδιστές και o Μανολίτο*) και κύρια αφορμή είναι κείμενα όπως αυτό:
http://www.dimokratianews.gr/content/8229/γραμματική-χωρίς-«ήτα»-«ύψιλον»-και-«ωμέγα»
αυτό:
http://www.dimokratianews.gr/content/8250/εθνική-λοβοτομή
ή αυτό:
http://skeftomasteellhnika.blogspot.gr/2012/07/blog-post_9967.html

Δεν με ξενίζει η παχυλή άγνοια δημοσιογράφων ούτε η παρορμητικότητα πολιτικών, αλλά είναι θλιβερό να βλέπεις ότι δάσκαλοι και φιλόλογοι δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πράγματα πολύ απλά, για… παιδιά του δημοτικού. Να φταίνε κάποιες ιδεολογικές παρωπίδες που τους τυφλώνουν ή πρόκειται για κοινή, κοινότατη ξεροκεφαλιά;

Ας φροντίσουμε ωστόσο να διορθωθεί και η εγγραφή στη Wikipedia (λήμμα *φωνήεν*). Δίνει τώρα αυτό το τρίγωνο φωνηέντων, το οποίο το ονομάζει _Το τρίγωνο των φωνηέντων του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου_, αφού πριν γράφει:
«Στο πάνω μέρος βρίσκονται τα φωνήεντα που προφέρονται με κλειστό το στόμα (ι, ου και ϋ-γαλλικό)».





*Μα από πότε το γαλλικό u είναι φωνήεν του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου;*

Και αφού μας δείχνει στο σχήμα ότι τα φωνήεντα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου είναι τα *α, ε, ι, ο, ου* και το γαλλικό u, προσθέτει:

Τα φωνήεντα της ελληνικής είναι συνολικά εφτά και χωρίζονται σε τρεις κατηγορίες:
•	Τα βραχύχρονα (ε, ο),
•	τα μακρόχρονα (η, ω) και
•	τα δίχρονα (α, ι, υ)

Φταίνε μετά οι δάσκαλοι να μην ξέρουν πού πάν’ τα τέσσερα;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 12, 2012)

έβγαλα το ελληνικού αλφαβήτου από το τρίγωνο, και το υπόλοιπο:

Ελληνική γλώσσα 
(δες) Κύριο λήμμα: Φωνολογία της Ελληνικής γλώσσας
Φωνηεντικοί φθόγγοι 
Οι φωνηεντικοί φθόγγοι της ελληνικής είναι πέντε: a, e, i, o, u, όπως στη λέξη ατελείωτου. Υπάρχουν ακόμη τρεις δίφθογγοι: ai, oi, ei, όπως στις λέξεις, Αϊ-Γιώργης/γάιδαρος, απόειδα/κορόιδο, λέει/κέικ. Για την αρχαία φωνολογία, διάβασε Φωνολογία της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής γλώσσας.
Φωνηεντικά γράμματα 
Τα φωνηεντικά γράμματα της ελληνικής γλώσσας είναι εφτά α, ε, η, ι, ο, υ, ω. Μαζί με πέντε δίψηφα (αι, ει, οι, ου, υι) αναπαριστούν τους πέντε φωνηεντικούς φθόγγους:
α = [a]
αι, ε = [e]
ο, ω = [o]
ου = 
η, ι, υ, οι, ει, υι =


----------



## Themis (Jul 12, 2012)

Φωνηεντιάδας συνέχεια. Πρώτο θέμα στο In.gr, με διευκρίνιση και από τον Μπαμπινιώτη:
Σύγχυση φθόγγων και γραμμάτων - «Πόλεμος για τα φωνήεντα» ξέσπασε στο χώρο της εκπαίδευσης


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Ωραιότατα. Ένα στιγμιότυπο από τη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_ (Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη, 2005, §916, σ. 1006) και τις δηλώσεις Καζάζη και Μπαμπινιώτη από το in.gr και κλείσαμε (ελπίζω).






*Ι.Καζάζης: Κανένα γράμμα δεν αφαιρείται*

Ο Πρόεδρος του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, Ι.Καζάζης, το οποίο αποτελεί τον κατά τον νόμο επιστημονικό σύμβουλο του υπουργείου Παιδείας, σημειώνει χαρακτηριστικά τα εξής:

Πρώτον, «τα γράμματα της ελληνικής αλφαβήτου, τα οποία χρησιμοποιούμε στον γραπτό λόγο είναι εικοσιτέσσερα (24). Επομένως κανένα γράμμα δεν αφαιρείται ούτε παραλείπεται στο διδασκόμενο σχολικό εγχειρίδιο».

Δεύτερον, «Οι φθόγγοι (ή ήχοι) που χρησιμοποιούνται στον προφορικό λόγο διακρίνονται σε φωνήεντα και σύμφωνα. Όπως διδάσκει ομόφωνα η επιστήμη της γλωσσολογίας (από τη μεγάλη ή «κρατική» Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη του 1940 ως εκείνη των Κλαίρη -Μπαμπινιώτη του 2011), τα φωνήεντα, δηλαδή οι φωνηεντικοί φθόγγοι, είναι πέντε (5) (a, e, i, o, u), ενώ τα γράμματα, δηλαδή η γραπτή απόδοσή τους, είναι δώδεκα (12): επτά μονά γράμματα (α, ε, ι, η, υ, ο, ω) και πέντε διγράμματα: τα ει, οι, υι (για τη γραπτή απόδοση του φθόγγου /i/), το αι (για την απόδοση του /e/), και το ου (για τη γραπτή απόδοση του /u/)».

Τρίτον, «σε πολύ παλαιότερες —προεπιστημονικές— σχολικές γραμματικές συγχέονταν οι φθόγγοι (ό,τι προφέρουμε) με τα γράμματα (ό,τι γράφουμε). Αντίθετα, στην εν χρήσει σχολική «Νέα Ελληνική Γραμματική της Ε' και ΣΤ' Δημοτικού», και η επιστημονική διάκριση ακουόμενων ήχων και γραφόμενων συμβόλων παρουσιάζεται με απλότητα και ακρίβεια, και η άσκηση των μαθητών στην ορθή γραφή είναι συστηματική και αναλυτική μέσα από σαφείς και κατάλληλες ασκήσεις.

Εδώ και η παραδοσιακή ιστορική ορθογραφία τηρείται (αυτή που επιβάλλει την ποιοτική και την αριθμητική διάκριση 'φθόγγων' και 'γραμμάτων') και η επιστημονική αλήθεια εκφράζεται στο ακέραιο».

Τέταρτον, «η επιστημονική ορθότητα αποτελεί τη μόνη βάση τόσο για την ορθή εκπαίδευση των Ελλήνων μαθητών, όσο και για την προάσπιση της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας.»

*Γ.Μπαμπινιώτης: Κρίμα, αν όχι ντροπή...*

Στο θέμα παρενέβη και ο καθηγητής γλωσσολογίας και πρώην υπουργός Παιδείας Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης.

«Πληροφορούμαι ότι έχει εγερθεί ζήτημα για το πόσα είναι τα φωνήεντα τής γλώσσας μας! Πέντε (5), όπως γράφει η νέα σχολική γραμματική (και η γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη ήδη από το 1940! και η δική μας επιστημονική γραμματική Κλαίρη -Μπαμπινιώτη 2011), ή επτά (7), όπως μαθαίναμε στις παλαιότερες σχολικές γραμματικές; » αναρωτιέται σε ανάρτηση στην προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης.

Και συνεχίζει: «Επιστημονική γλωσσολογική απάντηση: τα φωνήεντα ως φθόγγοι είναι πέντε (a, e, o, i, u). Τα γράμματα με τα οποία τα γράφουμε είναι επτά (α, ε, ι, η, υ, ο, ω) ή, ακριβέστερα, δώδεκα (12), αν προσθέσουμε τα διγράμματα ει, οι, υι (που χρησιμοποιούμε επίσης για τη γραπτή απόδοση τού φθόγγου i), το αι (για την απόδοση τού e) και το ου (για την απόδοση τού u). Ήτοι:

φθόγγος a = γράμμα α
φθόγγος e = γράμμα ε και δίγραμμα αι (επαινώ)
φθόγγος o = γράμματα ο και ω (χώρος)
φθόγγος i = γράμματα ι, η, υ (κυρία, τύπος) και διγράμματα ει, οι, υι (ειρηνικοί, υιός)
φθόγγος u = δίγραμμα ου (πού)

Στην παλαιότερη σχολική γραμματική -προτού αναπτυχθεί η φωνητική και η φωνολογία στην επιστήμη τής γλωσσολογίας- συγχέονταν οι φθόγγοι (οι ήχοι που προφέρουμε στη γλώσσα μας) με τα γράμματα (με τους τρόπους που παριστάνουμε στη γραφή μας τους ήχους, δηλ. τους φθόγγους).

Στη γλώσσα μας προφέρουμε πέντε (5) φωνηεντικούς φθόγγους, πέντε (5) φωνήεντα, αλλά έχουμε περισσότερα γράμματα, επτά μονογράμματα (7) και 5 διγράμματα για να δηλώνουμε στη γραφή των λέξεων τα 5 φωνήεντα: για τον φθόγγο /i/ (τον αποδίδω φωνητικώς) που προφέρουμε λ.χ. στη λέξη πύλη (για λόγους που συνδέονται με την ετυμολογία και την ιστορική ορθογραφία τής λέξης) χρησιμοποιούμε στη γραπτή απόδοση τής λέξης τα γράμματα υ και η. Για τον φθόγγο /i/ που προφέρουμε στη λέξη θείοι χρησιμοποιούμε τα διγράμματα ει και οι»

«Προσοχή! Είναι κρίμα -αν όχι ντροπή- να ξαναγυρίσουμε σήμερα στον 21ο αιώνα στα λάθη, δηλαδή στη σύγχυση φθόγγων και γραμμάτων ή, αλλιώς, στη σύγχυση προφοράς και γραφής, που γίνονταν στις παλαιότερες γραμματικές. Έχουμε τόσα άλλα προβλήματα να αντιμετωπίσουμε» καταλήγει ο καθηγητής γλωσσολογίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

Για να αντιμετωπίσουμε και τη νέα συνωμοσιολογία περί κατάργησης φωνηέντων με τη σοβαρότητα που της αξίζει, Αύγουστος Κορτώ στο Φέισμπουκ:
Πάντως αν ισχύει ότι καταργούν τα φωνήεντα, παρακαλώ θερμά να ξεκινήσουν με τον ΟΑΕΕ.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2012)

Παρέμβαση 140 γλωσσολόγων:

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟΥ
Τις τελευταίες μέρες γίναμε μάρτυρες μιας μαζικής επίθεσης εναντίον του νέου σχολικού εγχειριδίου γραμματικής για το Δημοτικό σχολείο, με τον τίτλο «Γραμματική Ε' και Στ' Δημοτικού» (το οποίο διανέμεται στα σχολεία της χώρας από τον Νοέμβριο του 2011), και των συγγραφέων του. Με αστραπιαία ταχύτητα εκατοντάδες ιστότοποι στο διαδίκτυο έσπευσαν να αναπαραγάγουν και να διαδώσουν ένα κείμενο πολεμικής το οποίο υπογράφεται από την κ. Μαρία Χρυσού, δασκάλα στο 1ο Δημοτικό Σχολείο Ραφήνας, και αναρτήθηκε την 28η Ιουνίου 2012 στον ιστότοπο του Συλλόγου Εκπαιδευτικών Π.Ε. «Αλέξανδρος Δελμούζος».

Στο κείμενο αυτό, με τον τίτλο «Η ελληνική γλώσσα πρέπει να μείνει ανέπαφη» η κ. Χρυσού κατηγορεί τους συγγραφείς του εγχειριδίου ότι καταργούν από την ελληνική γλώσσα τα φωνήεντα ήτα, ύψιλον και ωμέγα, καθώς και τα σύμφωνα ξι και ψι, ενώ προσθέτουν τον (κατά τη γνώμη της) «δίφθογγο» ου καθώς και τα δίψηφα μπ, ντ και γκ. Υποστηρίζει επίσης ότι η επιλογή αυτή αποτελεί απόκλιση από την «προγενέστερη γραμματική του Μαν. Τριανταφυλλίδη» καθώς συνιστά «αλλαγή της κλασσικής γραμματικής σε φωνητική γραμματική». Υποθέτει ότι είτε το βιβλίο αυτό «εκδόθηκε χωρίς τον ενδελεχή έλεγχο, και ως εκ τούτου, εκ παραδρομής δημοσιοποιήθηκε κάποια πρόταση κάποιου ανθέλληνα φιλόλογου» είτε στο εγχειρίδιο «εσκεμμένα [..]
πάρθηκε η απόφαση ενός ακόμα βιασμού της ελληνικής γλώσσας». Κλείνει μάλιστα το άρθρο της συνδέοντας, δίχως αιτιολόγηση, την υποτιθέμενη αφαίρεση γραμμάτων από την ελληνική γλώσσα με την «εθνική εξολόθρευση», την προσπάθεια μερικών «να θυσιάσουμε την γλώσσα μας για να μοιάσουμε στους δυτικούς, για να γίνουμε αρεστοί από αυτούς» και προσθέτοντας ότι η χρήση του μονοτονικού συστήματος γραφής «έφερε την δυσλεξία στην πρώτη θέση των μαθησιακών δυσκολιών, εξαιτίας της ελλείψεως βασικών κανόνων γραμματικής και τονισμού». Υποστηρίζει, τέλος, ότι τα φωνήεντα
«ενυπάρχουν στο DNA μας από την αρχή της υπάρξεως μας στον πλανήτη» και ότι «το κάθε γράμμα μας έχει την βαρύτητά του, ο κάθε φθόγγος έχει την μουσικότητα του, και ο κάθε τόνος είχε την αξία του». 

*Αρχικά, ως επιστημονική κοινότητα αποφασίσαμε να μην αντιδράσουμε, καθώς εκλάβαμε το παραπάνω κείμενο ως ένα από τα συνήθη διαδικτυακά ευτράπελα. Δεν μπορούσαμε να φανταστούμε ότι το άρθρο ήταν γνήσιο και ότι μια δασκάλα σε ελληνικό σχολείο θα παρανοούσε βασικούς κανόνες της γραμματικής της Νέας Ελληνικής.* Πολύ δε περισσότερο, δεν μπορούσαμε να φανταστούμε ότι η παρανόηση αυτή θα κατέληγε σε τέτοια σφοδρή επίθεση. Γρήγορα, όμως, παρατηρήσαμε ότι το κείμενο άρχισε να αναδημοσιεύεται σε πολυάριθμους ιστοτόπους, διανθισμένο με πληθώρα ανακριβειών, όπως το ψεύδος ότι ο Σύλλογος «Αλέξανδρος Δελμούζος» διεξάγει ψηφοφορία με σκοπό την απόσυρση του εγχειριδίου γραμματικής και ότι τάχα το κείμενο της κ. Χρυσού αποτελεί κείμενο διαμαρτυρίας του ίδιου του Συλλόγου. Προς τιμήν του ο Σύλλογος έσπευσε να διαψεύσει τις ανακρίβειες αυτές, οι οποίες όμως αναπαράγονται ακόμα από την πλειονότητα των ιστοτόπων που αναδημοσιεύουν το κείμενο της κ. Χρυσού. 

Το πλήρες κείμενο και τα ονόματα των 140 γλωσσολόγων εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

Κρατάω από το κείμενο την παρακάτω παράγραφο (αφού της αφαιρέσω ένα περίσσιο «να» που τους ξέφυγε):

«Θεωρούμε θλιβερό το γεγονός ότι ένα άρθρο με τόσο φτωχά, εσφαλμένα και αντιεπιστημονικά επιχειρήματα αναπαράγεται και διαδίδεται άκριτα στο διαδίκτυο και στα Μ.Μ.Ε. και αναγορεύεται σε μείζον θέμα συζήτησης».

Ωστόσο, φαίνεται ότι δεν ήρθε ακόμα η ώρα να κάνουμε σούμα. Βιάστηκε ο Βύρων Πολύδωρας και κατέθεσε ερώτηση, στην οποία λέει ανοησίες όπως «Επειδή όλα δείχνουν και μας κάνουν να υποψιαζόμαστε πως τα πράγματα οδηγούνται και καθοδηγούνται ύπουλα και ταχέως στη λεγόμενη φωνητική γραφή και κατ’ επέκταση στην αντικατάσταση του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου από το λατινικό, όπως θεαματικά, προοιμιακά όσο και προκλητικά φαίνεται από τα εισαγόμενα νέα σύμφωνα μπ, ντ, γκ».
http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=161027&catID=77

Ενδεχομένως, θα είδατε και τον εθνικό μας πλασιέ να σχολιάζει το βιβλίο της γραμματικής με σκοπό να πουλήσει μερικές σειρές των Απάντων του Παλαμά.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUksTaku4lI

Τόση επιπολαιότητα πια; Τόση αυτογελοιοποίηση;


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 15, 2012)

Και φυσικά, δεν μπορούσε να λείπει και ο Στάθης απ' τον χορό.


----------



## Themis (Jul 16, 2012)

Φωνηεντιάδα reloaded. Πάλι πρώτο θέμα στο In.gr, με επέλαση του τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιου Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα εναντίον των 140 γλωσσολόγων:
«Οργανωμένο σχέδιο» - Πόλεμο κηρύσσει ο Β.Πολύδωρας στους 140 επιστήμονες για το θέμα των φωνηέντων


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Παντελής Μπουκάλας στη σημερινή Καθημερινή:

*Τα φωνήεντα και οι συνήθεις «ανθέλληνες»*

Καχύποπτοι όπως είμαστε, για λίγα πράγματα εμφανιζόμαστε πλειοψηφικά βέβαιοι. Πρώτον, ότι ο Θεός είναι Έλληνας, ιδίως όταν τα εθνικά μας χρώματα μάχονται σε κάποιο αθλητικό πεδίο, γήπεδο ποδοσφαίρου, κλειστό του μπάσκετ, πισίνα του πόλο κ.τ.λ. Δεύτερον, ναι μεν δεν υπάρχουν ανώτεροι και κατώτεροι λαοί, πάντως εμείς είμαστε ανώτεροι των μεταναστών (αυτό δήλωσε το 63% εξ ημών σε πρόσφατη έρευνα). Δηλαδή -και γιατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε- είμαστε Ο Ανώτερος Λαός.

Πεποίθηση τρίτη: η γλώσσα μας είναι η αρχαιότερη και πλουσιότερη στον κόσμο («έχει εκατομμύρια λέξεις», όπως λένε όσοι από εθνικόφρονη ασχετοσύνη μετρούσαν ξεχωριστή λέξη καθέναν από τους εκατό τύπους με τους οποίους εμφανίζεται ένα ρήμα κλινόμενο σε όλους τους χρόνους και τις εγκλίσεις), η μόνη με ενσωματωμένα κρυφά νοήματα, η μόνη μουσική, η μόνη συμβατή με τα κομπιούτερ (εξού και ο θρυλικός έρως του Μπιλ Γκέιτς), η μόνη που βρίσκεται χαραγμένη πάνω σε Ούφο (το γράμμα έψιλον...), αλλά και πάνω στον Άρη (τον πλανήτη, όχι την ομάδα της Θεσσαλονίκης).. Και επειδή όλ’ αυτά είναι νόμοι της φύσεως, ιδού και ο «νόμος της πολιτικής», στον οποίο επίσης πλειοψηφικά πιστεύουμε: με αρχηγό τον Χένρι Κίσινγκερ (εκείνον με τις γνωστές δηλώσεις που δεν έγιναν ποτέ, αλλά τι σημασία έχει), μυριάδες ανθέλληνες, σιωνιστές, μασόνοι, εαμοβούλγαροι, κουάκεροι, ιλουμινάτοι, μπιλντερμπεργκιανοί και λοιποί βδελυροί πάνε να μας φάνε ό,τι πολυτιμότερο: τη γλώσσα μας. Τ’ ακούς μάλιστα αυτό από ραδιοτηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς που μόνοι τους διάλεξαν μη ελληνικό όνομα και δεν τους το επέβαλε κανένας ανθέλλην συνωμότης, και δεν ξέρεις ποια υποχρέωση προηγείται: του γέλιου ή του κλάματος.

Τώρα λοιπόν μας κλέβουν τα ιερά μας φωνήεντα. Αυτό κατανόησε μια δασκάλα, ανίκανη να δει τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στους ήχους και τα γράμματα, παρότι τη διδάχτηκε. Αυτό διαλαλούν τα μπλογκ του αγριολαϊκισμού και οι εφημερίδες του εθνικόφρονος κιτρινισμού. Αυτό διακηρύσσουν οι εκπομπές όσων δημοσιογράφων έχουν μόνο τους εφόδιο την παντογνωσία τους. Αυτό βροντοφωνάζει ο φιλολογών Βύρων Πολύδωρας, που κατέθεσε ερώτηση στη Βουλή...

Δεν το πιστεύουν βέβαια αυτό 140 γλωσσολόγοι, που, έντρομοι από την καταιγίδα της αγράμματης εθνικοφροσύνης, δημοσιοποίησαν σχετικό κείμενο. Για να θυμίσουν (εις μάτην φοβάμαι) όσα αποτελούν κοινό επιστημονικό κτήμα χρόνια τώρα: ότι άλλο η γραφή κι άλλο η φωνή, ότι τα φωνήεντα της Αρχαίας είναι εφτά, της δε Νέας πέντε, αφού χάθηκε η προσωδία. Εχουν δίκιο οι γλωσσολόγοι μας. «Ευτράπελα» είναι όλα τούτα, καταγέλαστα. Αλλού όμως. Οχι εδώ. Όχι στη χώρα της φαιδράς πορτοκαλέας όπου συνεχίζουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν σοβαρό πολιτικό (και επιπλέον γραμματιζούμενο) τον υφυπουργό που άλλαξε τις πινακίδες για να τις βλέπει πολυτονικές στη δίμηνη θητεία του και να νιώθει Σωκράτης - τουλάχιστον. Έχει σημασία που ο Σωκράτης δεν σκάμπαζε από τόνους και πνεύματα, αφού δεν υπήρχαν στον καιρό του; Τι; Τα ’χαν αρπάξει οι Πέρσες;


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Από την άλλη το άρθρο του Απόστολου Διαμαντή στο protagon.gr είναι υπόδειγμα αντιεπιστημονικής γραφής:

...Το ποια είναι τα φωνήεντα δεν θα μας το πει ο γλωσσολόγος, ο οποίος αύριο πιθανόν να μας πει ότι είναι 3 και μεθαύριο 2. Το πόσα είναι τα φωνήεντα της ελληνικής γλώσσας το έχουμε ήδη αποφασίσει εδώ και 3 χιλιάδες χρόνια. Είναι 7...
...Κάθε ιστορικό ή γλωσσικό ζήτημα, δεν είναι υπόθεση των επιστημόνων, είναι υπόθεση του λαού...
...Εάν λοιπόν κάνουμε τα φωνήεντα 5 επειδή μας το λένε οι γλωσσολόγοι, τότε γιατί να μην αφήσουμε μόνον το γιώτα;...
Με κερασάκι τη γνωστή κινδυνολογία: Η ελληνική παιδεία έχει εντελώς διακοπεί.

Κατέθεσε σχόλια και ο Σαραντάκος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

:)  :twit: :laugh: :up:
Γελάω, έχω ξεκαρδιστεί. Την πιο καλή δουλειά την κάνει η Γραμματική του Γυμνασίου (η Γραμματική που έχουμε εδώ), με αποτέλεσμα να μην την έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι οι φωνηεντόπληκτοι. Τι κάνει; Δεν αναφέρει αριθμό φωνηέντων. Λέει ότι «Οι φθόγγοι διακρίνονται σε φωνήεντα και σύμφωνα» και λίγο παρακάτω δίνει έναν πίνακα παρόμοιο με τον πίνακα που έχει η Γραμματική του Μπαμπινιώτη στο #7, μόνο με ελληνικά γράμματα: ι, ε, α, ο, ου αντί για i, e, a, o, u. Και δεν λέει πουθενά ότι τα φωνήεντα είναι 5. Λέει βέβαια ότι «Οι φθόγγοι της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας είναι συνολικά 33, ενώ σύμφωνα με κάποιες γλωσσολογικές αναλύσεις είναι 31», αλλά ελπίζουμε να καταλαβαίνουν όλοι ότι άλλο φθόγγοι και άλλο γράμματα του αλφαβήτου. Είναι μια καλή αρχή αν το έχουν πιάσει αυτό.

Επειδή η σχετική ενότητα εξηγεί κάποια πράγματα για τη Φωνητική και τη Φωνολογία, προσθέτω 4 σελίδες εδώ κάτω. Όλο και κάποιος μπορεί να ξεστραβωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2012)

Εγώ πέταξα πάντως το γάντι στον Διαμαντή: του έβαλα στοίχημα 1.000 ευρώ ότι κάνει λάθος. Αν είναι μάγκας, ας το πάει. Βέβαια, προς το παρόν, δεν έχει δημοσιευτεί τίποτα στο protagon, ίσως επειδή τις νύχτες δεν έχουν λογοκριτή υπηρεσίας, ίσως επειδή δεν θέλουν να το γυρίσουν στον τζόγο. Ωστόσο, ιδού τι του έγραψα:


Κύριε Διαμαντή, αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει ποτέ περίπτωση να παραδεχτείτε το λάθος σας. Εγώ είμαι διατεθειμένος να βάλω στοίχημα 1.000 ευρώ, σοβαρά το λέω, ότι κάνετε λάθος, αλλά τι θα ήταν αυτό που θα σας έπειθε για το λάθος σας;

Να απευθυνθούμε, ας πούμε, στο λαό; Βγαίνουμε λοιπόν στο δρόμο και βρίσκουμε το λαό.
— Έλα εδώ, λαέ, γιά πες μας ποια είναι τα φωνήεντα. Τα ξέρεις;
— Τα ξέρω.
— Πες τα λοιπόν να δούμε πόσα είναι.
— Είναι το άλφα…
— Κάτσε, κάτσε. Ποιο άλφα; Το άλφα είναι το όνομα του γράμματος, δεν είναι φωνήεν. Είναι φωνήεν το «λφ»;
— Α, ωραία, κατάλαβα. Είναι το ααα.
— Μάλιστα, σωστά. Μόνο πιο σιγά, μας πήρες τ’ αφτιά.
— Είναι και το εεε.
— Πολύ ωραία. Μόνο πιο σιγά είπαμε.
— Είναι και το ι….
Κοντοστάθηκε. Σκεφτόταν το «η» αλλά δεν μπορούσε να ξαναπεί ι. Είχε αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει αυτό που καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου και βουλευτές αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν.
— Είναι και το ο.
Είχε μπει ήδη στο νόημα. Δεν έκανε το λάθος ούτε καν να σκεφτεί το «υ» και το «ω». 
— Αυτά.
— Αυτά τα τέσσερα μόνο; Το ου δεν είναι φωνήεν;
— Ουουου! αυτό κι αν είναι φωνήεν.

Κι αφού ο λαός αποφάσισε ότι τα φωνήεντα είναι πέντε, θα περιμένω, αν είναι να βάλουμε το στοίχημα, να μου στείλετε τα χίλια μου ευρώ. Ή τουλάχιστον να παραδεχτείτε το λάθος σας, κύριε Διαμαντή.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Ένα έχω να παρατηρήσω πάντως: Δεν έχει ξαναϋπάρξει άρθρο στο Πρόταγκον με τόσα πολλά τεκμηριωμένα (αρνητικά) σχόλια από μορφωμένους ανθρώπους. Συνήθως τα περισσότερα σχόλια στο Πρόταγκον είναι επιπέδου καφενείου.

Ο ίδιος ο Διαμαντής, απαντώντας στα δεκάδες σχόλια που κυριολεκτικά τον ξεφωνίζουν ως επιστήμονα, έχει απαντήσει μεταξύ άλλων τα εξής:
 Eπισημαίνω εκ νέου ότι η γλώσσα, όπως και η ιστορία, δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία κανενός, αλλά κυρίως είναι έκφραση μιας κοινότητας πολιτισμού. Υπό την έννοια αυτή κανένας γλωσσολόγος δεν έχει δικαίωμα παρέμβασης σε θέματα που άπτονται της συλλογικής εθνικής συνείδησης, διότι τότε γλώσσα και ιστορία θα ήταν έρμαια των συνθηκών. Το κράτος και οι επιστήμονες δεν έχουν την αρμοδιότητα να αλλάζουν βασικές συνιστώσες της εθνικής ταυτότητας και κάθε σοβαρό δυτικό έθνος φροντίζει να προστατεύει την ιστορική του ταυτότητα. Οι επιστήμονες καλούνται απλώς να ερμηνεύσουν και να κατανοήσουν την συλλογική εθνική ταυτότητα, την παράδοση δηλαδή. Το ποια ιστορία θα διδάσκονται τα παιδιά στο σχολείο δεν το αποφασίζει ο επιστήμονας μόνος του, το έχει ήδη αποφασίσει η συλλογική συνείδηση, όπως αυτή έχει εκφραστεί μέσα στην λαϊκή και λόγια παράδοση. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι εκ του πονηρού. Προφανώς εξελίσσεται μέσα στο χρόνο κίνηση απλοποίησης της ελληνικής γλώσσας για άγνωστους λόγους... 


Με δυο προτάσεις πέταξε στα σκουπίδια την επιστημονική αλήθεια. Αυτό το φαιδρό άτομο ονομάζεται επιστήμονας... 

​


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Φωνηεντιάδας συνέχεια, να μη χάνουμε επεισόδια. Διότι η όλη υπόθεση είναι φαιδρή, αλλά μερικοί θα πρέπει να μάθουν μια για πάντα να σκέφτονται πριν μιλάνε. Και μόνο το χρόνο που έχουν φάει από παραγωγικούς ανθρώπους να σκεφτείς... Λοιπόν:

Σαραντάκος: *Ο Βύρων πήρε τ’ όπλο του, κρυφτείτε γλωσσολόγοι!*
Απάντηση των συγγραφέων της Γραμματικής, η οποία καταλήγει ως εξής: «Το μόνο ουσιαστικό ερώτημα που μένει ανοιχτό, το μόνο που πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει όλους σοβαρά –και μάλιστα στις παρούσες πολύ δύσκολες περιστάσεις που περνάει η χώρα μας– είναι σε τι εκδηλώσεις υστερίας μπορεί να οδηγήσει ο συνδυασμός βαθιάς άγνοιας, ελλιπούς ενημέρωσης και άκρατου φανατισμού».

Τα Εγοπρόβατα, σίκουελ του Α. Διαμαντή, στο οποίο λέει: «Οι 140 γλωσσολόγοι πλανώνται εάν νομίζουν ότι τρώμε κουτόχορτο». Εγώ πάντως δεν βρίσκω άλλη εξήγηση.

Και έπεται συνέχεια. 

(Τον συγγραφέα της τρολιάς τον ξέρω κι εγώ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Έγραψε κάποιος σχολιαστής στο Πρόταγκον:

Ο κ. Διαμαντής δεν μας λέει απλά τους λόγους για τους οποίους υποτίθεται πως έγινε κάτι που ποτέ δεν έγινε αλλά και τι υποκρύπτεται πίσω από το μη γενόμενο! 
Ο φθόγγος είναι ήχος και το γράμμα είναι σύμβολο. Η διάκριση των δύο είναι ξεκάθαρη, δεν καταργεί τίποτα και δεν υποκρύπτει τίποτα. 
Μην συνεχίζετε τον αυτοεξευτελισμό σας κ. Διαμαντή. Σας προτείνω άλλη φορά να διαλέξτε κάποιο συντηρητικό forum χαμηλού επιπέδου (υπάρχουν άφθονα) που δεν γίνεται τόσο φανερή η ανεπάρκειά σας. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί που θα ακούσουν με ενδιαφέρον τις ιστορίες για συνωμοσίες των θολοκουλτουριάρηδων ψευτοπροοδευτικών κατά της γλώσσας και της ιστορίας των Ελλήνων και τις μυστικιστικές θεωρίες σας πως η μελέτη των γλωσσών και της ιστορίας είναι βιωματική διαδικασία και όχι μεθοδική αναζήτηση. Αποφύγετε το protagon γιατί εκτίθεστε.​​


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Νέο επεισόδιο. Κατέθεσε και ο Κασιδιάρης ερώτηση στον υπουργό παιδείας (τη βρίσκετε εδώ αν δεν βαριέστε). Αξιοσημείωτο το παρακάτω επιχείρημα:

Διαβάζοντας το εν λόγω βιβλίο, διαπιστώσαμε ότι στη σελ. 36 αναφέρεται ότι τα φωνήεντα της ελληνικής γλώσσας είναι πέντε και συγκεκριμένα τα (α),(ε),(ι),(ο),(ου), ενώ τα γράμματα (η),(υ) και (ω) παραλείπονται με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν παριστούν ξεχωριστό φθόγγο (γλωσσικό ήχο, φώνημα), αλλά η εκφορά τους ταυτίζεται με εκείνη του γράμματος ιώτα (ι) και του γράμματος όμικρον (ο) αντιστοίχως. Βεβαίως, η άποψη αυτή δεν επιβεβαιώνεται από τα σύγχρονα επιστημονικά δεδομένα, καθώς έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι κατά την εκφορά του προφορικού λόγου το διάγραμμα της ηχογράφησης καθενός από τα παραπάνω γράμματα μέσα στα πλαίσια ολοκληρωμένων προτάσεων είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό.

Αυτοί δεν μπερδεύουν, σαν κάποιους άλλους, τα φωνήεντα-φθόγγους-ήχους (α, ε, ι, ο, ου) με τα φωνήεντα-γράμματα (α, ε, ι, η, ο, υ, ω). Όχι. Αυτοί σου λένε: πώς παραλείπεις, κύριε, τα (η), (υ) και (ω) όταν έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι προφέρονται διαφορετικά. Μέσα σε προτάσεις. Για να καταλάβετε: αν πείτε «Κασιδιάρης» σκέτο, δεν καταλαβαίνετε καμία διαφορά ανάμεσα στο πρώτο -_ι_- και το -_η_-. Αν όμως το βάλετε σε πρόταση, ιδίως όταν είναι ολοκληρωμένη, να μην τη σταματήσετε στη μέση σαν coitus interruptus, τότε θα αρχίσετε να αντιλαμβάνεστε (αν όχι εσείς, τα μηχανήματα οπωσδήποτε) ότι το -_η_- προφέρεται με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια από το αρχικό -_ι_-. (Επιμένω στο αρχικό -_ι_-, διότι δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο το δεύτερο πρέπει να προφερθεί συνιζημένο ή όχι, δηλαδή Κασιδι-άρης.) 

Ακούστε το βιντεάκι. Ακούστε τον Παπαγιαννόπουλο. Ακούστε το μάκρος του «πωπώ»! Είναι ή δεν είναι προδότες που θέλουν να το γράφουμε «ποπό»; (Αυτό είναι και το γνωστό «επιχείρημα του ποπό».)


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

Και αφού δεν λείπει ο Μάρτης από τη Σαρακοστή, πώς να λείπει ο Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης από τη φωνηεντιάδα. Κατέθεσε κι αυτός ερώτηση προς τον υπουργό παιδείας, αλλά κι αυτός με δικό του επιχείρημα:

Ἀθήνα, 18 Ἰουλίου 2012​*ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ​*
ΠΡΟΣ: Τὸν Ἀξιότιμο Ὑπουργὸ Παιδείας, Θρησκευμάτων, Πολιτισμοῦ καὶ Ἀθλητισμοῦ
ΘΕΜΑ: "Βιβλίο Γραμματικῆς τῆς Ε΄ καὶ ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικοῦ"

Ἀξιότιμε κ. Ὑπουργέ, εἶμαι βέβαιος ὅτι γνωρίζετε τὸ θέμα ποὺ προέκυψε μὲ τὸ βιβλίο τῆς Ε΄ καὶ ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικοῦ. Ἂν καὶ οἱ ἐπιστημονικὲς ἀπόψεις διίστανται ὡς πρὸς τὸ θέμα τῶν φωνηέντων καὶ ἀκόμη καί ἂν δεχθοῦμε τὴν ἐπιστημονικὴ ὀρθότητα τοῦ συγκεκριμένου κεφαλαίου δὲν παύει, τὸ βιβλίο αὐτὸ, ὅπως καὶ ἄλλα, νὰ ἔχουν προκαλέσει τὰ δυσμενῆ σχόλια τόσο τῶν γονέων ὅσο καὶ μεγάλης μερίδας τῆς ἐπιστημονικῆς κοινότητας. Κύριε Ὑπουργέ, ὁ Λένιν εἶχε γράψει κάποτε: ‘’Ἂν θέλεις νὰ ἐξαφανίσεις ἕναν λαό, ἐξαφάνισε τὴ γλώσσα του’’. Εἶναι δεδομένο ὅτι τὸ γλωσσικὸ ἐπίπεδο τῶν Ἑλλήνων διαρκῶς πέφτει καὶ ὅλα αὐτὰ τὰ πολύχρωμα βιβλία ἀντὶ νὰ συμβάλλουν στὴν ἄνοδο τοῦ γλωσσικοῦ ἐπιπέδου κάνουν τὸ ἐντελῶς ἀντίθετο.

Συνεπῶς ἐρωτᾶται ὁ ἁρμόδιος Ὑπουργός:

Μήπως πρέπει νὰ ἀναθεωρηθεῖ ἀπὸ μηδενικῆς βάσεως ὁ τρόπος συγγραφῆς τῶν σχολικῶν βιβλίων τῆς γλώσσας ποὺ ἐδῶ καὶ τριάντα (30) ἔτη πηγαίνουν ἀπὸ τὸ κακὸ στὸ χειρότερο;
Κρίνετε σκόπιμο τὴν διενέργεια Εἰδικῆς Συνεδρίας τῆς Ἐπιτροπῆς Μορφωτικῶν Ὑποθέσεων τῆς Βουλῆς μὲ ἀποκλειστικὸ ἀντικείμενο τὴν διδασκαλία τῆς Ἑλληνικῆς γλώσσας;

Ὁ Ἐρωτῶν Βουλευτής:
Γεωργιάδης Σπυρίδων-Ἄδωνις, Β΄ Ἀθηνῶν Νέα Δημοκρατία


Μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε πιο στρεψόδικη τοποθέτηση από το απόσπασμα που έχω επισημάνει;


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

Από την περιγραφή της φωνηεντιάδας που κάνει ο Αχιλλέας Κωστούλας στο ιστολόγιό του:

To echo David Crystal, it is difficult to know what our options might be when a dispassionate and objectively framed position is countered with unsubstantiated accusations and conspiracy theories. Crystal suggested that “younger, better-built and more explosive linguists would probably go and punch [the accuser] in the nose,” whereas “older, flabbier and mild-mannered ones have to be content with simply restating their position.”
http://achilleaskostoulas.com/2012/...s-ancient-demons-and-epistemological-luddism/


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

_Άλλο να λέτε ότι η Γραμματική αυτή μπερδεύει τον μαθητή ή έχει κάποια μεθοδολογικά λάθη κι άλλο ότι συντείνει στην «εθνική μας εξολόθρευση». Αποδίδετε πρόθεση και δίνετε πολιτικό χαρακτήρα στο κείμενό σας κατηγορώντας την κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου και άλλους «ανθέλληνες φιλολόγους»;_
«Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχει άραγε τέτοια πρόθεση; Τότε γιατί έγινε κάτι τέτοιο;».
_Δηλαδή θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει ένα εθνικό σχέδιο καταστροφής της γλώσσας..._
«Ναι, από το 1975 υπάρχει τέτοιο σχέδιο, από την εποχή της καθιέρωσης του μονοτονικού, και συνεχίζεται ως σήμερα...».
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=467910

Η συνέντευξη της κυρίας Χρυσού στο Βήμα τελειώνει με τη γνωστή ρουμπρίκα ταυτότητας. Λέει «H κυρία Μαρία Χρυσού είναι δασκάλα». Τώρα με τις μετατάξεις δεν θα μπορούσαν να της βρουν κάτι λιγότερο επικίνδυνο να κάνει; Γιατί τέτοιο στραβοκέφαλο τζίνι εγώ δεν θα το ήθελα να διδάσκει τα παιδιά μου. Ούτε των άλλων τα παιδιά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πού σπουδάζουν όλοι αυτοί; Υπάρχει πραγματικά το κρυφό σχολειό;



Βεβαίως, στη Μονή Φιλανθρωπινών (ή Φιλανθρωπηνών — διασώζεται και η βυζαντινή γραφή):

Το μονοπάτι που οδηγεί προς τη Μονή των Φιλανθρωπηνών, στη Νήσο της Παμβώτιδας, έχει (ή τουλάχιστον είχε μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια) την επιγραφή «Προς Κρυφό Σχολειό». Μάλιστα, κατά τη δική μου επίσκεψη στο αξιοθαύμαστο αυτό μνημείο, η ηλικιωμένη κλειδοκρατόρισσα της Μονής δεν παρέλειψε να σηκώσει χάριν των επισκεπτών και την καταπακτή της «κρυψώνας», όπου «έμπαιναν τα παιδιά όταν έρχονταν οι Τούρκοι». Στην παρατήρησή μου ότι το παραπλεύρως αναρτημένο επεξηγηματικό κείμενο της 8ης Εφορείας Βυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων αναφέρει πως στη Μονή των Φιλανθρωπηνών λειτουργούσε δημοσίως και αδιαλείπτως επί πολλούς αιώνες όχι «κρυφό σχολειό» αλλά ονομαστή Σχολή, η αυτοσχέδια ξεναγός μας κούνησε το κεφάλι και μουρμούρισε με έσχατη περιφρόνηση: «Τι να μας πούν και οι αρχαιολόγοι…». Η υπόλοιπη παρέα, που κατά σύμπτωση αποτελούνταν από… αρχαιολόγους, περιορίσθηκε να μειδιάσει.

Εισαγωγή στο σημείωμα του Κώστα Ράπτη στο capital.gr
*Ο "πόλεμος των φωνηέντων" και η φτώχεια της δημόσιας συζήτησης*
http://m.capital.gr/News.aspx?id=1565551


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> _Άλλο να λέτε ότι η Γραμματική αυτή μπερδεύει τον μαθητή ή έχει κάποια μεθοδολογικά λάθη κι άλλο ότι συντείνει στην «εθνική μας εξολόθρευση». Αποδίδετε πρόθεση και δίνετε πολιτικό χαρακτήρα στο κείμενό σας κατηγορώντας την κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου και άλλους «ανθέλληνες φιλολόγους»;_
> «Πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχει άραγε τέτοια πρόθεση; Τότε γιατί έγινε κάτι τέτοιο;».
> _Δηλαδή θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει ένα εθνικό σχέδιο καταστροφής της γλώσσας..._
> «Ναι, από το 1975 υπάρχει τέτοιο σχέδιο, από την εποχή της καθιέρωσης του μονοτονικού, και συνεχίζεται ως σήμερα...».
> ...


Ωραία σχόλια κάτω από τη συνέντευξη της κυρίας:
Είστε δασκαλίτσα της ρητορικής στρέβλωσης που αφομοιώσατε άριστα τις ντρίμπλες του πολιτικού λόγου!! Σας επισημαίνουν ότι η επιστημονική κοινότητα σας άδειασε και εσείς αρμενίζετε στο 2007 και αναφέρεστε σε σε άλλους συναδέλφους!!!!! Κοιτάξτε κατάματα την αλήθεια και τουλάχιστο διδάξτε την ειλικρίνεια στα παιδιά, γιατι από γλώσσα δεν νομίζω ότι καταφέρνετε και πολλά! Αιδώς ημιμαθείς και μίζεροι επιστημονικά Αργείοι!!!
​ 
Κυρία μου είστε η προσωποποίηση του "Αξιολόγηση εδώ και τώρα". Είστε επικίνδυνη γιατί εκτός από άσχετη συγχέετε τις πολιτικές σας αντιλήψεις ή φαντασιώσεις με θέματα όχι απλώς λυμένα, αλλά το α του πρωτοετούς φοιτητή. Αξιολόγηση τώρα! Για όλους! Συνάδελφός σας της Β'Θμιας
​


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δεν το είπα στο #44, αλλά θα το πω τώρα. Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ πειραγμένος αν νομίζεις ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές στη διάρκεια με την οποία προφέρουμε σήμερα τα μακρά φωνήεντα της αρχαίας σε σχέση με τα βραχέα της αρχαίας. Ότι τα _η_ έχουν από μόνα τους στην ομιλία μας την παραμικρή διαφορά από τα υπόλοιπα _, ή το ω από το ο. Εκτός από διαφορές λόγω τονισμού, έμφασης ή όποιου άλλου λόγου μας κάνει να τραβήξουμε παραπάνω έναν οποιοδήποτε φωνηεντικό φθόγγο, όλα τα  και όλα τα [o] έχουν την ίδια διάρκεια στην προφορά: τα ψηλά είναι σαν τα ψιλά, η μίτρα σαν τη μήτρα, το κόμμα σαν το κώμα και η ανορθόγραφη *συνομωσία δεν διαφέρει από την ορθογραφημένη συνωμοσία, αλλιώς δεν θα μας είχαν πνίξει οι ανορθόγραφες. 

Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι δεν είναι φάρσα οι μετρήσεις που αναφέρει ο Σαραντάκος στο χθεσινό του ιστολόγημα (Τα δήθεν μακρά φωνήεντα, ο Σαββόπουλος και η έρευνα του κ…), μετρήσεις που είδα να σχολιάζονται κι αλλού. 

Θα το ξαναπώ: αν κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι προφέρουν τα η τους και τα ω τους πιο τραβηγμένα από τα ι τους και τα ο τους, να το κοιτάξουν. Με τον ψυχίατρό τους. Το θέμα έχει ξεπεράσει την αρμοδιότητα των γλωσσολόγων. Έχουμε και σοβαρότερα θέματα να ασχοληθούμε. Έχουμε τα λήμματα αντί για τα λύματα, ας πούμε._


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

Όταν διαβάζω ένα κείμενο σαν αυτό στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή με την υπογραφή του κ. Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα, με προτάσεις όπως «Γι’ αυτό πρέπει να πιάσουμε ξανά το ησιόδειο άροτρο, να αρματώσουμε ξανά τα τρεχαντήρια μας και να ανοίξουμε ξανά τις φιλοσοφικές μας σχολές και να εξάγουμε γράμματα, προθέσεις και λέξεις και σκέψεις και ηθικά διδάγματα στους άλλους λαούς» ή «Το “μονοτονικό”, η “κατάργηση των αρχαίων Ελληνικών”, η “αναγκαστική με εγκύκλιο δημοτική” και τώρα η κατάργηση των φωνηέντων με προσθήκη ηχητικών φαινομένων και ανύπαρκτων συμφώνων είναι βάναυσα χτυπήματα κατά της γλώσσας, και κατά της εθνικής υπόστασης» μου έρχεται στο νου η έκφραση «*a master of obfuscation*». Για όσους δεν ξέρουν τα απαραίτητα αγγλικά: _obfuscation_ είναι η συσκότιση και η ασάφεια των νοημάτων. Στη ρίζα της λέξης βρίσκεται το λατινικό _fuscus_ που σημαίνει σκουρόχρωμος, σκοτεινός. Δεν έχει σχέση με τη δική μας _φούσκα_, τις αερολογίες και τα πεφυσιωμένα: η _φούσκα_ βγαίνει από την αρχαία _φύσκη_ «έδεσμα από παραγεμισμένο έντερο». Ομολογώ ωστόσο ότι όταν σκέφτομαι την αγγλική λέξη επηρεάζομαι από την ηχητική σχέση με την ελληνική.

Αναζητώ παρηγοριά στο κείμενο του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη στο ίδιο φύλλο. Ο κ. Χωμενίδης δεν μένει στα φωνήεντα αλλά θέτει καίρια προβλήματα για το μέλλον της ελληνικής γλώσσας που, στο θεωρητικό επίπεδο και μόνο, απασχολούν και μένα. Αυτά θα άξιζε να συζητήσει κανείς, αλλά όχι σ' αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ και ότι η φωνηεντιάδα δεν μας αγγίζει, αλλά την παρακολουθώ με κάποιο μαζοχισμό, όπως άλλωστε και άλλες λεμιγκοειδείς πορείες. Ο Ν. Σαραντάκος αλίευσε το παρακάτω κείμενο, το οποίο υπογράφει ο ομότιμος καθηγητής κλασικής φιλολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης Οδυσσέας Τσαγκαράκης και δημοσιεύεται σε στήλες γνώμης του σημερινού Βήματος:

Φωνήεντα και φθόγγοι

Κακώς μίλησα για συσκότιση παραπάνω, γιατί το κείμενο του καθηγητή σαρώνει όλα τα βραβεία. Όταν καταφέρνει ακόμα και ένας διακεκριμένος καθηγητής να πιάσει το ζήτημα εντελώς στραβά, δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά. Ανακατεύει τις διαλέκτους στη συζήτηση («Η βαθμιαία εξαφάνιση των διαλέκτων […] είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορεί να συμβεί στη νέα ελληνική»). Το μόνο που δεν λέει είναι να προσθέσουμε το κρητικό [ʧ] στα σύμφωνα του IPA του ΛΚΝ.

Και αφού σχεδόν λέει ότι το βιβλίο του δημοτικού υπεραπλουστεύει τα πράγματα και δεν αναφέρει αυτά που κατάφερε να μαζέψει από βιβλία για τις διαλέκτους (θα τρελαθούμε εντελώς!), καταφέρνει κι ο καθηγητής (σαν τους κινδυνολόγους βουλευτές του απεχθέστερου εθνικισμού) να κάνει το απαραίτητο άλμα για να κινδυνολογήσει εντελώς αδικαιολόγητα και αστήρικτα:

Με την τάση αυτή για γλωσσική «απλοποίηση» πολύ φοβούμαι πως το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι η επικράτηση μιας φωνητικής ορθογραφίας που θα μας αναγκάζει να γράφουμε π.χ. «ζβίνις» (αντί «σβήνεις»). Το μεθεπόμενο βήμα θα είναι η επιβολή του Διεθνούς Φωνητικού Αλφάβητου (International Phonetic Alphabet), ό,τι θα σημάνει φυσικά το τέλος της ιστορικής διαδρομής της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Και θα είναι αυτά επακόλουθα της εκπαραθύρωσης των αρχαίων ελληνικών από το γυμνάσιο το 1976, της κατάργησης των τόνων και των πνευμάτων το 1982 και του σημερινού ωχαδερφισμού.

Το έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο, πάει τέλειωσε!


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Επανερχόμαστε με ανάλυση του Σαραντάκου στα πρόσφατα κείμενα:
Διάλεκτοι και υποκρισία


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2012)

Ο Γιώργος Τσακνιάς έκατσε και ασχολήθηκε σοβαρά με το άρθρο του Β. Πολύδωρα στην Καθημερινή για την _Ιερότητα της γλώσσας μας_, και με την ευκαιρία καταπιάνεται και με κάποια άλλα ελληναράδικα. Συμφωνώ με όσα λέει, πρόταση προς πρόταση, αλλά έδωσα ρέστα όταν έκλεισε το κείμενό του με το _Language is a Virus From Outer Space_ της Λόρι Άντερσον. Enjoy:

*Περί γλώσσας, περί ιστορικής συνέχειας, περί αίματος, περί παιδείας και περί των αρχαίων ημών προγόνων*
http://dimartblog.wordpress.com/2012/08/09/ο-ιός-της-γλώσσας/


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2012)

Στα φληναφήματα της δασκάλας που ξεκίνησε αυτή τη βλακώδη υπόθεση, ιδού η απλή και ξεκάθαρη απάντηση συναδέλφου της (που δεν κουβαλάει εθνικιστικό κάλο). 

*Κυρία Χρυσού, εσείς ποια γραμματική εφαρμόζετε; (απάντηση στη συνάδελφο που ανακάλυψε ότι καταργήθηκαν τα φωνήεντα)*

(Διασκέδασα με τις διορθώσεις. Ιδίως με τη διόρθωση του τελικού -_ν_...)

Το άρθρο περιλαμβάνει μερική απάντηση και στην απορία που είχα για το κατά πόσο έγινε επαρκής ενημέρωση των δασκάλων για τον τρόπο διδασκαλίας του νέου βιβλίου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

A. N. Kουνάδης στην Καθημερινή
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_22/08/2012_493037


Ως λέξη-κλειδί στο ιστολόγιο του Ν. Σαραντάκου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/tag/αντ-κουνάδης/


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Είχα φοβηθεί ότι τώρα που θα ανοίξουν τα σχολεία θα αρχίσουν πάλι να βγαίνουν οι βρικόλακες από τις κρύπτες τους. Ευτυχώς πρόλαβε ο υπουργός και έδωσε απάντηση στην ερώτηση του Α. Γεωργιάδη. Δεν ξέρω αν έδωσε διαφορετική στους άλλους βουλευτές που ανησύχησαν. Αντιγράφω το σύνολο σχεδόν της απάντησης. Ολόκληρη είναι εδώ:
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/UserFiles/67715b2c-ec81-4f0c-ad6a-476a34d732bd/7690917.pdf


Όπως μας έχει γνωστοποιηθεί από το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, του οποίου τις απόψεις σας παραθέτω, τα φωνολογικού τύπου φαινόμενα που περιέχονται στην εν λόγω Γραμματική της Ε΄ και ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικού έχουν τα ακόλουθα χαρακτηριστικά:

α) Στηρίζονται σε παλαιότερες παραδοσιακές αντιλήψεις για το γλωσσικό φαινόμενο και τον τρόπο ανάλυσης και περιγραφής του.
β) Δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τη θεμελιακή διαφορά μεταξύ προφορικού και γραπτού λόγου που ανέδειξε και υιοθέτησε η σύγχρονη γλωσσική επιστήμη ήδη από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα (Saussure 1916) και ιδίως μετά την εργασία του Trubetzkoy (1939) για τις Αρχές της Φωνολογίας.

Στην προκείμενη όμως περίπτωση, οι ενστάσεις που έχουν διατυπωθεί αντλούν τα επιχειρήματά τους από τη κριτική από μία σελίδα της Γραμματικής της Ε΄- Στ΄ Δημοτικού, (και η οποία είναι ήδη από το 2008 εγκεκριμένη από το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο) ειδικότερα στον πίνακα των φωνηέντων και των συμφώνων της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας.

Πρόκειται για μια βάση πολύ στενή για την εξαγωγή του αυθαίρετου συμπεράσματος περί «δήθεν διολίσθησης της εκπαίδευσης προς τη φωνητική γραφή και την υιοθέτηση του λατινικού αλφαβήτου». Αλλά ούτε καθεαυτή ευσταθεί η ένσταση, διότι υπονομεύεται από μια σύγχυση περί την ορολογία και τις βασικές έννοιες της γραμματικής.

Στις ενστάσεις αυτές λανθάνουν δύο αμαρτήματα που τις ακυρώνουν:

Το πρώτο είναι ότι η πρόταση αυτή χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο «φωνήεν», μη διακρίνοντας στο εσωτερικό του τον φθόγγο από το γράμμα.

Αλλά Φθόγγος είναι ο ήχος, και Γράμμα η γραπτή απόδοση του ήχου. (Οι σύγχρονοι γλωσσολόγοι χρησιμοποιούν τους όρους φωνήματα και γραφήματα.) Απόλυτη σύμπτωση Γραμμάτων και Φθόγγων δεν ίσχυσε ποτέ παρά μόνον στην ιστορική αρχή του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου. Στη συνέχεια, καθώς η ζωντανή γλώσσα βρισκόταν και βρίσκεται σε διαρκή αλλαγή, συμβαίνει άλλοτε τα δύο να συμπίπτουν (όπως στην περίπτωση του α, όπου /α/ ακούεται και α γράφεται), άλλοτε όμως όχι (με αποτέλεσμα, λ.χ., /i/ να ακούεται και ει να γράφεται). Η αξία της διάκρισης θα φανεί στη συνέχεια. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές η σύγχυση πρέπει να αναζητηθεί στην άγνοια ή έλλειψη προσοχής άλλων, και όχι των συγγραφέων του εγχειριδίου.

Το δεύτερο είναι ότι η πρόταση υποθέτει μία γραμματική, κοινή για όλες τις φάσεις της ελληνικής, όπου όλα τα φαινόμενα θα έχουν οριστεί τελεσίδικα και άπαξ και διά παντός με τρόπο ομοιόμορφο και αμετακίνητο.

Το ορθό όμως είναι ότι η μεν γραμματική της αρχαίας όντως γνωρίζει επτά «φωνήεντα» (προσοχή: γράμματα/φθόγγους), αλλά τούτο δεν εμποδίζει εκείνη της νέας (αιώνες αργότερα) να αναγνωρίζει πέντε «φωνήεντα» (προσοχή: «φωνήεντα-φθόγγους», ή καλύτερα «φωνηεντικούς φθόγγους», κατά Τριανταφυλλίδη, στους οποίους αντιστοιχούν δώδεκα «γράμματα»). Όπως και συμβαίνει. Αναλυτικότερα:

Στην αρχαιότητα. Τον κατάλογο των επτά «φωνηέντων» τον διαβάζουμε σε μια αρχαία γραμματική αυθεντία, τον Διονύσιο Θράκα, και αφορά στη γραμματική της Αρχαίας: Φωνήεντα μέν ἐστιν ἑπτά· α ε η ι ο υ ω. (…) Τῶν δὲ φωνηέντων μακρὰ μέν ἐστι δύο, η καὶ ω, βραχέα δύο, ε καὶ ο, δίχρονα τρία, α ι υ. Δίχρονα δὲ λέγεται, ἐπεὶ ἐκτείνεται καὶ συστέλλεται. Φωνήεντα μέν εστίν έπτά: α, ε, η, ι, ο, υ, ω. (...) Των δέ φωνηέντων μακρά μέν έστί δύο, η καί ω, βραχέα δύο, ε καί ο, δίχρονα τρία, α, ι, υ. Δίχρονα δέ λέγεται, έπεί έκτείνεται καί συστέλλεται. Και η νεότερη γλωσσολογία επιβεβαιώνει την ύπαρξη επτά γραμμάτων της αλφαβήτου για επτά διακριτούς ήχους. Πολύ αδρά: η αρχαία, ως γλώσσα ποσοτική, διακρίνει ‘φωνήεντα’ τριών κατηγοριών (μακρά, βραχέα, δίχρονα). (Θα δούμε πόσο κρίσιμη είναι η ποσοτική διάκριση των συλλαβών, μεταξύ άλλων, για τον τονισμό των λέξεων.) Τη διαφορά ποσότητας ο αρχαίος κάποτε την αποδίδει ακόμη και γραφικά: γράφοντας ω στις λέξεις όπου ο φθόγγος /ο/ διαρκεί χρόνο διπλάσιο του βραχέος ο, και η στις λέξεις όπου ο φθόγγος /e/ διαρκεί χρόνο διπλάσιο του βραχέος ε. Όχι όμως πάντα: για λόγους οικονομίας, δεν επινοήθηκε ιδιαίτερο γράμμα για το μακρό και ιδιαίτερο για το βραχύ ι· για το μακρό ή το βραχύ α· για το μακρό ή το βραχύ υ. Στην περίπτωση του γράμματος υ, η καταγραφόμενη διαφορά είναι και ποιοτική, εφόσον το /u/ ακουόταν όπως στα γαλλικά lune, ruse, δηλαδή ολότελα διαφορετικά από το σημερινό γράμμα υ, που φθογγικά είναι /i/. Με αυτές τις εξηγήσεις αιτιολογείται πλήρως ο αριθμός επτά.

Στο σχολείο. Έτσι μαθαίνουμε τα «φωνήεντα» και σήμερα, όταν μαθαίνουμε αρχαία (κατά τη «Γραμματική της Αρχαίας» του Μιχ. Οικονόμου, ή του Αχ. Τζάρτζανου, αν προτιμάτε)· έτσι τα διδασκόμασταν οι παλαιότεροι, μαθαίνοντας τον τονισμό της καθαρεύουσας (κατά τη «Γραμματική της Απλής Καθαρευούσης» του Αχ. Τζάρτζανου)· έτσι εξακολουθούσαμε να τα μαθαίνουμε και αφότου, μετά την επικράτηση της δημοτικής, έπρεπε οι λέξεις της να τονίζονται κατά το παραδοσιακό πολυτονικό σύστημα. Κατά την πάγια σχολική πρακτική, και ορθώς ως σήμερα ορθογραφούμε με τρόπο ενιαίο, παρά το γεγονός ότι στο ενδιάμεσο ο ‘ποσοτικός’ χαρακτήρας των φωνηέντων δεν έχει επιβιώσει, και παρά το γεγονός ότι πρόσφατα σχετικά το συμβατικό πολυτονικό σύστημα έδωσε τη θέση του στο μονοτονικό – αιώνες αφότου ο αρχαίος μουσικός τόνος των λέξεων έδωσε τη θέση του στον λεγόμενο δυναμικό τόνο.

Στη Νέα Ελληνική. Προδηλώθηκε ότι η γλωσσολογία, ήδη από την εποχή της Μεγάλης (ή ‘κρατικής’) Γραμματικής του Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη του 1941, προκειμένου για τη Νέα Ελληνική, διακρίνοντας συστηματικά ήχους από γράμματα, ομιλεί για ένα σύστημα πέντε στοιχειακών «φθόγγων», ή μάλλον «φωνηεντικών φθόγγων» ή «φωνημάτων». Έκτοτε καμία επιστημονική ανάλυση της κοινής νέας ελληνικής (και υπάρχει σεβαστή βιβλιογραφία) δεν έχει ανακαλύψει στοιχειακούς «φθόγγους» άλλους πέραν αυτών των πέντε.

Εδώ, όσοι διδάχτηκαν μόνον την παλαιά γραμματική πιθανώς εγείρουν νέα ένσταση: μα εδώ ανακατεύονται γράμματα και «δίφθογγοι». Η απάντηση είναι ότι, στην αρχαιότητα, τα ανωτέρω ονομάζονταν και ήσαν πράγματι δί-φθογγοι, δηλαδή ζεύγη φθόγγων. Στην ιστορική όμως συνέχεια, μονοφθογγίστηκαν, έγιναν μονοί φθόγγοι. Ο σημερινός όρος δίγραμμα (δύο γράμματα για έναν φθόγγο) διακρίνει σαφώς την περίπτωση αυτή από την δίφθογγο, που κατά κυριολεξίαν σημαίνει δύο φθόγγους, «δύο γράμματα για δύο φθόγγους». — Για διευκρινήσεις πάνω στο ότι άλλες είναι οι δίφθογγοι της αρχαίας (και της καθαρεύουσας), και άλλες της νέας, είναι εύκολο να παραπέμψει κανείς στα δύο εγχειρίδια του Τζάρτζανου, ένα για την Αρχαία (σελ. 7, όπου μιλά για ένδεκα διφθόγγους), και ένα για την Καθαρεύουσα (σελ. 20-21, επίσης ένδεκα), και του Τριανταφυλλίδη για τη Νέα Ελληνική (σελ. 25-26, όπου φαίνεται ότι οι νεοελληνικές «δίφθογγοι» –άσχετες από τα δίψηφα– δεν συμπίπτουν με τις αρχαίες).

Ανάλογα ισχύουν και για τα «σύμφωνα». Η επίμαχη Γραμματική δεν εισάγει νέα σύμφωνα «μπ, ντ, γκ». Στη σελίδα 36 σαφώς σημειώνονται δι’ άλλης γραμματοσειράς και εντός αγκυλών [μπ], [ντ], [γκ], όπως κάνουν οι συγγραφείς της σχολικής Γραμματικής όταν σημειώνουν φθόγγους, που λανθασμένα εκλαμβάνονται ως γράμματα. Άλλωστε, πώς μπορεί να εξοβελίζει η νέα γραμματική τα διπλά ξ, ψ (όπως της προσάπτεται), όταν τα καταλογογραφεί μεταξύ των συμφώνων – ως γραμμάτων του αλφαβήτου, βέβαια. Όλα αυτά τα ορίζουν οι γλωσσολόγοι όπως τα διδάσκει η Γραμματική της Ε΄ –Στ΄ Δημοτικού, απλά, επιστημονικά και παιδαγωγικά σωστά. Δεν είναι σκόπιμη η επιμήκυνση του λόγου εδώ.

Συμπερασματικά, όλες οι γραμματικές προειδοποιούσαν και ο Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδης τόνιζε: «Είναι βαθιά ριζωμένη η συνήθεια, όταν μιλούμε για φθόγγους να πηγαίνει ο νους μας σε λέξεις τυπωμένες, που μας έρχονται την ίδια στιγμή εμπρός στα μάτια μας, και αυτό μας εμποδίζει να κρίνομε σωστά ό,τι αληθινά προφέρεται» [σελ. 10].

Όπως έχουν επισημάνει ομόφωνα και οι ειδικοί γλωσσολόγοι, ζήτημα για το βιβλίο δεν υφίσταται. Διότι ούτε καινοτομεί ούτε σκανδαλίζει: αυτά διδάσκονται σε όλες τις φιλοσοφικές σχολές της χώρας και στο εξωτερικό. Το βεβαιώνουν οι υπογραφές των 140 γλωσσολόγων σε κοινό τους κείμενο.

Συνοψίζοντας τονίζουμε πως ο θόρυβος που δημιουργήθηκε γύρω από τα φωνήεντα και τα σύμφωνα της Νέας Ελληνικής, είναι αδικαιολόγητος και δεν έχει επιστημονική βάση. Διαθέτουμε άξιους επιστήμονες γλωσσολόγους στα Πανεπιστήμιά μας που μπορούν να προστατεύουν την εθνική γλωσσική κληρονομιά. Πάντα όμως λαός, πνευματικοί φορείς και πολιτικοί πρέπει να επαγρυπνούμε για τη διαφύλαξη της γλώσσας μας».

Ο ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ 
ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΑΡΒΑΝΙΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν έδωσε διαφορετική στους άλλους βουλευτές που ανησύχησαν.



Όχι βέβαια. Παρόμοιες είναι και οι απαντήσεις στον (1) Β. Πολύδωρα και (2) στους βουλευτές της ΧΑ.

(1)
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/UserFiles/67715b2c-ec81-4f0c-ad6a-476a34d732bd/7690916.pdf
(2)
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/UserFiles/67715b2c-ec81-4f0c-ad6a-476a34d732bd/7690918.pdf


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Επιστολή της συγγραφικής ομάδας του βιβλίου Γραμματικής, που δημοσιεύεται σήμερα στην Καθημερινή:

Κύριε διευθυντά

Με έκπληξη διαβάσαμε στην «Καθημερινή» της 22/8/2012 επιστολή του Ακαδημαϊκού κ. Κουνάδη για το εγχειρίδιο «Γραμματική Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού».

Η έκπληξη δεν αφορά τόσο το ότι στο άρθρο αυτό ο κ. Κουνάδης δείχνει να ενστερνίζεται αστήρικτους γλωσσικούς μύθους, όπως τον μύθο περί «μαθηματική[ς] […] δομή[ς]» της Ελληνικής. Ο συντάκτης της επιστολής, πολιτικός μηχανικός και όχι γλωσσολόγος, έχει και στο παρελθόν επιχειρήσει ερασιτεχνικές βουτιές στα ρηχά νερά της γλωσσοδιφικής παραφιλολογίας, με αποτελέσματα που επικρίθηκαν σφοδρότατα από τους ειδικούς.

Μας θλίβει όμως το γεγονός ότι στην προσπάθειά του να στηρίξει την επίθεσή του εναντίον του εγχειριδίου ο κ. Κουνάδης αναπαράγει ανακρίβειες και αποδίδει σε εμάς, τους συγγραφείς του, δηλώσεις παντελώς ανύπαρκτες. Από μία πλευρά, βέβαια, κάτι τέτοιο μας χαροποιεί, καθώς φανερώνει σε ποιο σημείο διαστρέβλωσης της πραγματικότητας πρέπει να φτάσει κανείς για να βρει ψήγματα, έστω, επιχειρημάτων εναντίον της παρουσίασης του συστήματος φθόγγων της Κοινής Νέας Ελληνικής που επιχειρείται στο βιβλίο μας. Από την άλλη, μας προκαλεί λύπη το επίπεδο της συζήτησης.

Κατ’ αρχάς, αλγεινή εντύπωση προκαλεί το ότι ακόμα και μετά την κατηγορηματική τοποθέτηση της συγγραφικής ομάδας και πολλών γλωσσολόγων εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι, οι οποίοι υποστηρίζουν ότι το βιβλίο προτείνει ή διευκολύνει την επιβολή της «φωνητικής ορθογραφίας». Μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση όμως μάς προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι το όλο επιχείρημα του συντάκτη της επιστολής βασίζεται στην υπόθεσή του ότι η φράση «Μιλώ και γράφω» στην κορυφή της σελ. 36 μπορεί να εκληφθεί από τους μαθητές ως δήθεν προτροπή για επιβολή της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας. Μάλλον ο κ. Κουνάδης δεν έχει κάνει τον κόπο να ξεφυλλίσει το βιβλίο. Αν το έκανε θα έβλεπε ότι το «Μιλώ και γράφω» εμφανίζεται στην κορυφή όχι μόνο της «επίμαχης» σελ. 36 αλλά και στην κορυφή των σελίδων, 34, 38, 40, 42, 44, 46, 48, 50, 52, 54 και 56, καθώς δεν πρόκειται για τίτλο στο κυρίως σώμα της 36, στην οποία παρουσιάζονται οι φθόγγοι (η σελίδα 36 περιέχεται σε ενότητα με τον ξεκάθαρο τίτλο «3.1. Φθόγγοι») αλλά για την επαναλαμβανόμενη κεφαλίδα που εμφανίζεται σε όλες τις ζυγές σελίδες ολόκληρου βιβλίου και απλώς σημειώνει τον τίτλο του εκάστοτε μέρους (και μάλιστα εντός διακριτού χρωματιστού πλαισίου). Eτσι, αντίστοιχα στις σελίδες 57174 εμφανίζεται η κεφαλίδα «Σχηματίζω λέξεις», στις σελίδες 175-200 η κεφαλίδα «Σχηματίζω φράσεις και προτάσεις», κ.ο.κ. Δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν για τίτλο της σελίδας 36 μεμονωμένα, αλλά για την κεφαλίδα όλου του δεύτερου μέρους του βιβλίου, το οποίο ασχολείται με τα ελάχιστα στοιχεία του προφορικού («μιλώ») και του γραπτού («γράφω») λόγου. Το να θεωρεί κανείς ότι είναι δυνατόν ένας μαθητής να μπερδευτεί με κάτι τέτοιο είναι υποτιμητικό για τη νοημοσύνη των μικρών μαθητών. Πολύ περισσότερο, το να στηρίξει κανείς επάνω σε αυτή την αστεία και κατασκευασμένη παρανόηση το επιχείρημα ότι «συμπεραίνεται –εμμέσως πλην σαφώς– ότι η φωνητική ορθογραφία […] θα επιβληθεί στον γραπτό λόγο» είναι απλώς ένα σκόπιμα παραπλανητικό συμπέρασμα.

Επίσης εκπλησσόμεθα που ο κ. Κουνάδης παρερμηνεύει τις δηλώσεις της καθηγήτριας κ. Φιλιππάκη-Warburton. Η κ. Φιλιππάκη-Warburton σε σχετική ερώτηση δημοσιογράφου θέλοντας να δώσει έμφαση στο ότι όντως κατά τη συγγραφή του έργου συμβουλευθήκαμε δασκάλους, σημειώνει ότι ένα μέλος της συγγραφικής ομάδας είναι δασκάλα. Από κανένα μέρος της απάντησής της δεν συνάγεται το συμπέρασμα ότι κατά τη συγγραφή συμβουλευθήκαμε μόνο την κ. Λουκά και κανέναν άλλο δάσκαλο, όπως συμπεραίνει ο συντάκτης της επιστολής. Φυσικά, στο συμπέρασμα αυτό ο κ. Κουνάδης μάλλον παρασύρθηκε από δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας «Το Παρόν» της Κυριακής (29/7/2012). Αλλά κι η δανεική λάσπη, λάσπη είναι. Ντροπή του να μας αποδίδει ανύπαρκτες δηλώσεις.

Επίσης ψευδές είναι το συμπέρασμα ότι «οι συντάκτες του βιβλίου έχουν υιοθετήσει εγχειρίδια για την αγγλική γλώσσα χωρίς πολλή σκέψη», το οποίο ο κ. Κουνάδης αποδίδει σε κάποια «διεθνούς εμβέλειας καθηγήτρια κλασσικής φιλολογίας», επινοώντας ένα νέο είδος λογικής πλάνης, την καταφυγή στη μη κατονομαζόμενη αυθεντία. Δεν γνωρίζουμε σε ποια φιλόλογο αναφέρεται ο ακαδημαϊκός, αλλά αφού αναπαράγει τα λόγια αυτά είναι και ο ίδιος υπεύθυνος για την απαράδεκτη ψευδή κατηγορία. Και πάλι, θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο προσεκτικός.

Με την εξαίρεση της κοινοποίησης στον Tύπο μιας επιστολής μας στα μέσα Ιουλίου συνειδητά σιωπούμε, καθώς βλέπουμε ότι την εκστρατεία κατά του βιβλίου έχουν αναλάβει ΜΜΕ αμφιβόλου σοβαρότητας. Θεωρήσαμε όμως ότι η εμφάνιση της επιστολής σε ένα έντυπο του κύρους της «Καθημερινής» χρήζει απάντησης, ειδικά όσον αφορά το ηθικό της μέρος, δηλαδή τα ψεύδη.

Ελπίζουμε ότι πρόκειται για την τελευταία απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να αποδοθεί δολίως στο βιβλίο μας η πρόθεση αλλαγής της ελληνικής ορθογραφίας. Το λέμε για μία ακόμα φορά, ελπίζουμε τελευταία: Το εγχειρίδιο «Γραμματική Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού» δεν προτείνει καμία αλλαγή στην ορθογραφία της γλώσσας μας, ούτε προτρέπει «εμμέσως πλην σαφώς» σε αυτή, ούτε προλειαίνει το έδαφος γι’ αυτή, ούτε δίνει λαβές, ούτε τίποτα. Αρκετά με την προβολή υστερικών φοβιών στο έργο μας. Αρκετά με τα ψέματα.

ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΑΚΗ-WARBURTON 
Ομότιμη Καθηγήτρια Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Reading

ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑΦΕΝΤΗΣ
Λέκτορας Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών

ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΟΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ 
Επίκουρος Καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου

ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ ΛΟΥΚΑ
Εκπαιδευτικός Π.Ε.​


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Διαβάζω εδώ:

Από την Πέμπτη 20 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012 κυκλοφορεί το βιβλίο *Ο πόλεμος των φθόγγων *από τον εκδοτικό οίκο Captainbook.

Προδημοσίευση του δελτίου Τύπου:

«Στον απόηχο της "Φωνηεντιάδας", της γλωσσικής εκστρατείας που οργανώθηκε για την υποτιθέμενη κατάργηση των φωνηέντων, διαπιστώνουμε με ανακούφιση ότι δεν ακούστηκαν μόνο οι φωνές των ζηλωτών. Όλων εκείνων που, με το πάθος το οποίο μόνο η βαθιά άγνοια μπορεί να εμπνεύσει, έσπευδαν να υπερασπιστούν την ελληνική γλώσσα από έναν ανύπαρκτο κίνδυνο.

»Την ίδια στιγμή, φωνές νηφάλιες, υποστηριζόμενες όχι μόνο από τη δύναμη της λογικής, αλλά κυρίως από την κατάλληλη επιστημονική κατάρτιση, άρθρωναν ισχυρό αντίλογο. Δεν ήταν μια εύκολη μάχη. Από τη μια, οι αλαλαγμοί του κάθε φανατικού, δημαγωγού, πατριδοκάπηλου ή απλώς παραπληροφορημένου. Από την άλλη, η τεκμηριωμένη και στιβαρή επιχειρηματολογία των σχετικών επιστημόνων.

»Παρόλο που η μάχη ήταν άνιση, η επιστημονική αλήθεια, ακόμη και αν δεν θριάμβευσε, σίγουρα δεν ηττήθηκε. Όσοι αναζήτησαν κάτι περισσότερο από κραυγές και συνθηματολογία μπόρεσαν να ενημερωθούν πλήρως. Η φωνή των επιστημόνων δεν πνίγηκε. Αν και ήρεμη, τελικά αποδείχθηκε στεντόρεια για όσους επιθυμούσαν να την ακούσουν.

»Στο πλαίσιο της προσπάθειας αυτής, ο Βασίλης Αργυρόπουλος κάνει μια πληρέστατη καταγραφή όσων γράφτηκαν και ειπώθηκαν. Με επιμέλεια μέλισσας συγκέντρωσε τα σαθρά και αστήρικτα σχόλια και κείμενα όσων συμμετείχαν στην εκστρατεία για την υποτιθέμενη υπεράσπιση των φωνηέντων. Τα αναλύει, τα σχολιάζει και κυρίως τα αντικρούει με εξαιρετικά επιχειρήματα.

»Πρόκειται για μια σημαντική προσπάθεια, ένα έργο που αξίζει τον θαυμασμό μας. Καταρχάς για την ταχύτητα των αντανακλαστικών του συγγραφέα του, καθώς ολοκληρώθηκε σε ελάχιστο διάστημα μετά το πέρας του κύριου όγκου των συζητήσεων. Ταυτόχρονα όμως και για την πληρότητά του. Ο ιστορικός του μέλλοντος που θα το χρησιμοποιήσει θα έχει μια εξαιρετική εικόνα για τα όσα διαδραματίστηκαν. Μακάρι να είχαμε κάτι αντίστοιχο και για τα "Ευαγγελικά" ή τα "Ορεστειακά". Οπωσδήποτε θα μας βοηθούσε να κατανοήσουμε πολύ καλύτερα τη νεότερη ιστορία μας».

_Αλέξανδρος Φατσής_


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2012)

Η πρώτη επιστολή Κουνάδη στην Καθημερινή:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_22/08/2012_493037

Η απάντηση της συγγραφικής ομάδας του βιβλίου Γραμματικής (υπάρχει στο #96):
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_11/09/2012_495082

Σήμερα διαβάζουμε ανταπάντηση του ακαδημαϊκού κ. Kουνάδη:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_03/10/2012_497398

Καταλήγει:
Εύχομαι η επιστολή των 4 συγγραφέων του απαράδεκτου αυτού βιβλίου να είναι η τελευταία απέλπιδα προσπάθεια υποστήριξής του και το εφιαλτικό ενδεχόμενο πλήρους καταστροφής της γλώσσας μας (μετά τα αλλεπάλληλα πλήγματα που δέχθηκε τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες) να αποτραπεί. Φρονώ ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν θα υπήρχε αν ο νέος υπουργός Παιδείας ζητούσε τη γνώμη της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών (κατά τον Οργανισμό της), όπως συνέβη και σχετικά πρόσφατα για αναλόγου σοβαρότητος θέματα.

Νομίζω ότι έφτασε η ώρα να γράψει κάτι και ο κ. Χαραλαμπάκης, μπας και ησυχάσουμε από τους απίθανους αυτούς κινδυνολόγους,


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

Σχετικό άρθρο και στο Ορόγραμμα 115 (επισυνάπτεται).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2012)

...Και όσον αφορά την υποτιθέμενη διαφορά μεταξύ όμικρον & ωμέγα, γίνεται σχετική αναφορά στο Ορόγραμμα 116 (επισυνάπτεται).


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

Αναδημοσιεύουμε σήμερα εδώ την ενότητα των συμπερασμάτων από το άρθρο με τίτλο «Η δίκη των φωνηέντων» που έγραψε για την φωνηεντιάδα ο γλωσσολόγος Γιώργος Κοτζόγλου, ένας από τους τέσσερις συγγραφείς της _Γραμματικής Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού_. Το άρθρο πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _The Books’ Journal_, τεύχ. 23 (Σεπ. 2012), σ. 84-88. Ευχαριστούμε τον συγγραφέα του άρθρου και τον εκδότη του καλού περιοδικού Ηλία Κανέλλη για την άδεια να το αναδημοσιεύσουμε, καθώς και τον Earion για την πρωτοβουλία του. Το πλήρες άρθρο μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε σε PDF (έκδοση για A4 ή Kindle), συνημμένο εδώ ή ανεβασμένο στο Rapidshare (PDF A4 ή PDF για Kindle).


*Η δίκη των φωνηέντων*
Από τον ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΚΟΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ
——
Ειρήνη Φιλιππάκη-Warburton, Μιχαήλ Γεωργιαφέντης, Γεώργιος Κοτζόγλου, Μαργαρίτα Λουκά, _Γραμματική Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού_, Οργανισμός Εκδόσεως Διδακτικών Βιβλίων, Αθήνα 2011, 220 σελ.
*
«Η ελληνική γλώσσα πρέπει να παραμείνει ανέπαφη». Μια δασκάλα σε σχολείο της Ραφήνας αρθρογράφησε εναντίον του βιβλίου της Γραμματικής για την Ε΄ και την Στ΄ τάξη του Δημοτικού. Ισχυρίστηκε ότι το βιβλίο εξαφανίζει από τη γραμματική τα φωνήεντα η, υ, ω και τα σύμφωνα ξ, ψ. Και το διαδίκτυο πήρε φωτιά.*​

[...]

*ΦΩΝΗΕΝΤΙΑΔΑ*
Ας κάνουμε μια στάση εδώ κι ας εξετάσουμε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά δύο σημαντικές παραμέτρους του φαινομένου της «φωνηεντιάδας» (δε γνωρίζω τον νονό του όρου, συμπαθάτε με). Η πρώτη είναι ηθική, η δεύτερη επιστημολογική. Ίσως τα συμπεράσματά μας να είναι το μόνο που έχει νόημα να κρατήσουμε από τη θλιβερή αυτή ιστορία.

Η ηθική παράμετρος αφορά την επίθεση με δολίως κατασκευασμένα στοιχεία. Γιατί, να πούμε την αλήθεια, από την αρχή της υπόθεσης των φωνηέντων η επίθεση λάσπης κατά του βιβλίου δεν έχει σταματήσει. Πού ν’ αρχίσει και πού να τελειώσει κανείς; Στο ίδιο το άρθρο της η κ. Χρυσού ανακαλύπτει ότι τάχα το βιβλίο τα τελευταία χρόνια (από το 2007) _«λόγω αντιρρήσεων δεν εκδίδετο»_, φήμη παντελώς ανυπόστατη, που μέσω χαλασμένου τηλεφώνου φτάνει και στο _Ποντίκι, _όπου το 2007 γίνεται... 2001. Σε αρκετές _ανα_δημοσιεύσεις του κειμένου της δασκάλας στο διαδίκτυο, ένα παλιότερο άρθρο της εκ των συγγραφέων καθηγήτριας κ. Φιλιππάκη-Warburton πλασάρεται δολίως ως απάντηση στις αιτιάσεις της κ. Χρυσού. Επίσης στο άρθρο της κ. Χρυσού (αλλά και σε τηλεοπτικό πάνελ των... ειδημόνων που λέγαμε πριν) απομονώνεται τμήμα της εισαγωγής του βιβλίου στο οποίο εξηγούμε τους λόγους για τους οποίους η γραμματική δεν εξετάζει περιπτώσεις αλλοφωνίας και δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι εκεί παραδεχόμαστε τη δήθεν μείωση των φθόγγων! (Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το επιχείρημα δεν ξέρουν καν τι σημαίνει «αλλοφωνία». Δικαίωμα τους, αλλά να μην κάνουν τους γλωσσολόγους και να μη βγάζουν βιαστικά συμπεράσματα.) Επίσης, σε σχεδόν όλες τις αναρτήσεις του άρθρου της δασκάλας στο ίντερνετ, η σελίδα 36, στην οποία παρουσιάζονται τα σύμφωνα και τα φωνήεντα της γλώσσας μας, απομονώνεται με γκεμπελικό τρόπο για να δώσει την ψευδή εικόνα ότι μιλάμε για γράμματα και όχι για φθόγγους. Βρόμικες πρακτικές που μας γυρίζουν πολλά χρόνια πίσω.

Μετά την αρμόδια επιστημονική αντίκρουση των αρχικών φόβων ότι η γραμματική καταργεί γράμματα, η σκοταδιστική κριτική έπαψε στην ουσία να έχει πεδίο δράσης, καθώς έγινε φανερό ότι το εγχειρίδιο δεν προτείνει την κατάργηση γραμμάτων ή την αλλαγή στην ορθογραφία. Κατέφυγε λοιπόν στη γνωστή μας από τη λογική _πλάνη του αχυράνθρωπου _(straw man fallacy): Αν δεν μπορείς να αντικρούσεις τις απόψεις του συνομιλητή σου, διάστρεψέ τις και αντίκρουσε τις χαλκευμένες θέσεις αντί για τις πραγματικές. Έτσι κι έγινε. Μετά την επιστολή των 140 και των συγγραφέων της γραμματικής, η δασκάλα κ. Χρυσού αλλά και οι ακόλουθοί της αλλάζουν ρότα και υποστηρίζουν ότι ναι μεν τα γράμματα δε λείπουν αλλά η _Γραμματική Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού _δεν είναι... «γραπτή γραμματική» (δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτό) αλλά «φωνητική (ή άλλοτε «φωνολογική») γραμματική» (ούτε αυτό ξέρω τι σημαίνει). Επινοούν δηλαδή τον παντελώς κενό περιεχομένου όρο «φωνητική γραμματική» και τον περιφέρουν σαν ορολογικό μπαμπούλα. Έλα όμως που η έννοια «φωνητική γραμματική» δεν υφίσταται, όπως δεν υφίσταται και η έννοια «γραπτή γραμματική»!

Η _Γραμματική Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού _είναι ένα εγχειρίδιο γραμματικής που ως προς αυτό μοιάζει με όλα τα άλλα. Η ενότητα στην οποία παρουσιάζονται οι φθόγγοι της γλώσσας μας (ενότητα 5 σελίδων σε σύνολο 218 του βιβλίου), ενότητα η οποία θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί «φωνητική/φωνολογία» αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι κάθε εγχειριδίου γραμματικής. Απλώς, το τμήμα αυτό παλιότερα ονομαζόταν «φθογγολογικό». Δεν υπάρχει καμία προσθήκη νέου φαινομένου εδώ ούτε αλλαγή του χαρακτήρα του εγχειριδίου. Ωστόσο, παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις για το αντίθετο, η σκιαμαχία των αγανακτισμένων γλωσσαμυντόρων συνεχίζεται. Ακόμα και μέχρι σήμερα προσποιούνται ότι η γραμματική είναι «φωνητική γραμματική» και έχει ως απώτερο (υποχθόνιο;) σκοπό να επιβάλει τη... φωνητική γραφή. Το πώς θα γίνει αυτό παραμένει άγνωστο. Η εξήγηση βρίσκεται μέσα στο κεφάλι του κάθε υστερικού Δον Κιχώτη, που στήνει ανεμόμυλους και τους επιτίθεται, πιθανότατα διότι αυτό «πουλάει». Μάλιστα, η εφημερίδα _Το Ποντίκι _σε ανυπόγραφο άρθρο με τίτλο «Να σου ψιθυρίσω δυο φωνήεντα...» (2/8/2012), στο οποίο αναφέρεται στο άρθρο των 140 γλωσσολόγων, εξακολουθεί να προσποιείται ότι υφίσταται «διαμάχη για τη φωνητική γραφή» και ότι παρουσιάζει «τις θέσεις των δύο στρατοπέδων». Ναι, για διαμάχη πρόκειται, αλλά όχι για τη φωνητική γραφή αλλά για την επιστημονική αλήθεια. Το ψευδοπρόβλημα της φωνητικής γραφής (την οποία κανείς μας δεν πρότεινε και κανείς δεν υποστηρίζει) είναι το φόβητρο που διάλεξε η μία πλευρά για να μην ξεμείνει από εύκολους στόχους επίθεσης και γιατί η επιστημονική προσέγγιση πέφτει κάπως βαριά, είν’ η αλήθεια.

Το δεύτερο σοβαρό ζήτημα που ανακύπτει έχει να κάνει με τη σχέση της επιστήμης με τον κόσμο τον οποίο αυτή περιγράφει. Και τούτο διότι χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη οι εν υστερία γλωσσαμύντορες σπεύδουν να συνδέσουν την παρουσίαση των φθόγγων με τη φωνητική γραφή (πράγμα που, όπως είπαμε, δεν έχει καμία βάση) και, στη συνέχεια, εκκινούν από την υποτιθέμενη μείωση των φωνηέντων διά του μπαμπούλα της φωνητικής γραφής για να μοιρολογήσουν την απλοποίηση και τη φθορά της γλώσσας μας. Εδώ όμως κρύβεται μια τεράστια παρανόηση. Τα φωνήεντα, τα σύμφωνα, τα άρθρα, οι φράσεις, οι πτώσεις κ.λπ. δεν είναι ταξινομικές επινοήσεις των γλωσσολόγων αλλά γλωσσικές μονάδες εμπειρικά παρατηρήσιμες, η ύπαρξη των οποίων είναι ανεξάρτητη από το μοντέλο ανάλυσης του παρατηρητή (ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, από τις ιδεολογικές του αγκυλώσεις). Με άλλα λόγια, τα φωνήεντα της γλώσσας μας δεν είναι πέντε επειδή «το λένε οι “γλωσσολόγοι”» ούτε μπορούν να γίνουν εφτά επειδή «το έχουμε ήδη αποφασίσει εδώ και 3 χιλιάδες χρόνια». Τα φωνήεντα είναι όσα είναι ανεξάρτητα από το τι θέλετε εσείς κι εγώ. Οι επιστημονικοί όροι όπως «φωνήεν», «σύμφωνο», «ρήμα», «φράση» είναι όροι επαρκώς καθορισμένοι στην τεχνική μεταγλώσσα της γλωσσολογίας και ανταποκρίνονται σε υπάρχουσες νοητικές γλωσσικές οντότητες, ο αριθμός, η κατανομή, η συμπεριφορά και η αυτονομία των οποίων είναι επαληθεύσιμη με τα μεθοδολογικά εργαλεία της γλωσσολογίας.

Άρα, τα φωνήεντα και τα σύμφωνα δεν μπορούμε να τα κατασκευάσουμε εκ του μη όντος ούτε να τα κλέψουμε από ένα σχολικό εγχειρίδιο, απλώς τα καταγράφουμε και τα μελετάμε με επιστημονικά μέσα. Και τούτος είναι ο λόγος που οι αναλύσεις των γλωσσολόγων διαφέρουν ποιοτικά από τις γλωσσικές θεωρίες του ποδαριού των ρητόρων πολιτικών, των τηλεπλασιέ και των λογής αυτοσχέδιων «μελετητών της ενιαίας ημών γλώσσης». Με λίγα λόγια, οι γλωσσολόγοι _μπορούμε _να επαληθεύσουμε ότι οι συλλαβές που γράφονται με ήτα, γιώτα, όμικρον γιώτα, ύψιλον κ.λπ. όλες αποτελούν γραπτές απεικονίσεις ενός και του αυτού φθόγγου, του [ι], και επομένως η Νέα Ελληνική δεν έχει μακρά και βραχέα φωνήεντα, _μπορούμε _ να αποδείξουμε ότι το γράμμα ξ αποδίδει στη γραφή όχι έναν μόνο φθόγγο αλλά έναν συνδυασμό φθόγγων, το [κσ], ακριβώς όπως τα γράμματα σίγμα και ταυ αποδίδουν στη γραφή τον συνδυασμό φθόγγων [στ], _μπορούμε _να προσκομίσουμε αδιάσειστα τεκμήρια για το γεγονός ότι οι λέξεις της γλώσσας μας αποτελούνται από μορφήματα κι αυτά από φωνήματα/φθόγγους, όχι από γράμματα (τα γράμματα απλώς απεικονίζουν φθόγγους στον γραπτό λόγο). Έτσι, το πόσα και ποια είναι τα φωνήεντα και τα σύμφωνα της γλώσσας μας είναι γνωστό. Όχι από φέτος, που κυκλοφόρησε η _Γραμματική Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού, _ούτε από το 2008, οπότε και εγκρίθηκε η τελική της μορφή. Εδώ και δεκαετίες είναι γνωστό. Και το να παζαρεύουμε τον αριθμό τους χωρίς ψήγμα σοβαρού επιστημονικού επιχειρήματος από την αντίπερα όχθη είναι κάτι παραπάνω από κουραστικό· είναι ανόητο.

Και τούτο διότι ακόμα κι αν αύριο όλοι μαζί σε μια επιδημία ανορθολογισμού συμφωνήσουμε ότι τα φωνήεντα της γλώσσας μας είναι 13 ή ακόμα κι αν καταλήξουμε αυθαίρετα στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι φθόγγοι [α], [γ], [φ], [ε], [ο] είναι «φωνήεντα» και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι «σύμφωνα», αυτό δε θα επιφέρει ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ στην ίδια τη γλώσσα. Απλώς θα έχουμε κατασκευάσει μια αυθαίρετη _σημασία _για τον τεχνικό όρο φωνήεν (μια σημασία που είναι δύσκολο να οριστεί, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, καθώς θα περιλαμβάνει τους παραπάνω ετερόκλητους φθόγγους) και που θα είναι εντελώς διαφορετική από τη _σημασία _που έχει ο όρος σε όλη την υπόλοιπη υφήλιο. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν εμείς παραμείνουμε πεισματικά προσκολλημένοι στην παράδοξη επιλογή μας, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι για το σύστημα της γλώσσας οι φθόγγοι [α], [ε], [ι], [ο], [ου] δε θα συνεχίσουν να αποτελούν μια φυσική τάξη. Απλώς θα έχουμε αλλάξει την ορολογία που χρησιμοποιούμε για να περιγράψουμε το φθογγικό σύστημα της γλώσσας και αυτή την υπαρκτή τάξη δε θα τη λέμε «φωνήεντα» αλλά κάπως αλλιώς, ενώ θα λέμε «φωνήεντα» κάτι άλλο. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω, διότι φαίνεται ότι σε πολλούς από τους συμμετέχοντες στον μετ’ εμποδίων διάλογο του τελευταίου ενάμιση μήνα δεν είναι σαφές, είναι ότι η επιστημονική περιγραφή της γλώσσας είναι απλώς μια _προσπάθεια απεικόνισης _της γλώσσας, όχι η _ίδια _η γλώσσα. Για να το πούμε και αντίστροφα, ακόμα κι αν η _Γραμματική Ε΄ και Στ΄ Δημοτικού _και μαζί της όλη η γλωσσολογική έρευνα των τελευταίων εκατό χρόνων κάνει τραγικό λάθος, και τα φωνήεντα της Ελληνικής δεν είναι πέντε, τα [α], [ε], [ι], [ο], [ου], το λάθος αυτό θα είναι μεν λάθος της περιγραφής μας αλλά ουδόλως θα βλάψει τη γλώσσα μας, ακριβώς όπως το λάθος των αστρονόμων να θεωρούν τον Πλούτωνα πλανήτη επί αρκετές δεκαετίες ουδόλως επηρέασε τον Πλούτωνα, την τροχιά του και την πορεία των υπολοίπων οκτώ πλανητών γύρω από τον Ήλιο. Αντίστοιχα, η ποσότητα, η ποιότητα και τα τυπικά χαρακτηριστικά των φωνηέντων της γλώσσας μας αλλά και κάθε γλώσσας δεν είναι δυνατόν να καθορίζονται ούτε από το αν ο τάδε ή ο δείνα πολιτικός διδάχθηκε τη _Γραμματική της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής _του Τζαρτζάνου και θεώρησε σωστό να μη διαβάσει οποιοδήποτε άλλο εγχειρίδιο γλωσσολογίας έκτοτε, ούτε από την «ιερή παράδοση των Ελλήνων», ούτε από τις λογής ιδεοληψίες περί της Ελληνικής ως περιούσιας γλώσσας ενός περιούσιου λαού, ούτε από τα μερομήνια. Τα φωνήεντα της γλώσσας είναι αυτά που είναι σε κάθε συγχρονία και η μελέτη τους είναι δουλειά των ειδικών ή όσων ακολουθούν αυστηρά την επιστημονική μέθοδο που προσιδιάζει σε ειδικούς. Λυπάμαι, αλλά το λαϊκιστικό επιχείρημα ότι οι ομιλητές μιας γλώσσας μπορούν να μιλήσουν ως ειδικοί για τη δομή της επειδή τη χρησιμοποιούν δε στέκει ακριβώς, όπως δεν ευσταθεί το επιχείρημα ότι εγώ μπορώ να επισκευάσω τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα της τηλεοπτικής μου συσκευής μόνο και μόνο επειδή σε καθημερινή βάση τη χειρίζομαι με το τηλεκοντρόλ.

*Η ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ ΥΠΟ ΔΙΩΓΜΟ*
Η συστηματική διαστρέβλωση της αλήθειας και η λαϊκιστική απαξίωση της επιστημονικής μεθόδου στην προσέγγιση της μελέτης των γλωσσικών φαινομένων είναι λοιπόν οι δύο πυλώνες πάνω στους οποίους βασίστηκε και βασίζεται ακόμα η σκοταδιστική εκστρατεία κατά του εγχειριδίου. Όχι άδικα. Με τη διαστρέβλωση της αλήθειας συκοφαντείται το βιβλίο και εξαγριώνεται ο όχλος. Με την _απαξίωση _της επιστήμης και των επιστημόνων στο όνομα της σοφίας του παντογνώστη λαού καθησυχάζονται οι όποιες αμφιβολίες θα μπορούσε να γεννήσει η τεκμηριωμένη επιχειρηματολογία των γλωσσολόγων. Στη χώρα όπου είσαι ό,τι δηλώσεις, εύκολα περνάει κανείς από το «Και ποιοι είναι, μωρέ, αυτοί οι γλωσσολόγοι;» στο «Έλα, μωρέ, που θα μου πούνε πόσα φωνήεντα έχει η γλώσσα που μιλάω. Αυτοί είναι όλοι πληρωμένα φερέφωνα του Χ» (όπου αντικαθιστάτε το Χ με το όνομα του αγαπημένου σας κακού). Το ερώτημα που ανακύπτει είναι πολύ πιο σημαντικό από το μέλλον ενός εγχειριδίου. Το ερώτημα που ανακύπτει είναι ποιο είναι το μέλλον της επιστημονικής έρευνας και της παιδείας σε μια χώρα όπου ένα τόσο αστείο σε επιχειρήματα κείμενο γίνεται ευαγγέλιο για εκατοντάδες συμπολίτες μας οι οποίοι, στη συνέχεια, κλείνουν τα μάτια σε δεκάδες επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα αρνούμενοι να αποχωριστούν την προκατάληψή τους. Πρόκειται για την παλιά καλή βάση κάθε μεταφυσικής ιδεοληψίας: «αν τα δεδομένα της εμπειρίας (λέγε με: επιστημονική έρευνα) αντικρούουν την προκατάληψή σου, αγνόησε τα δεδομένα της εμπειρίας», αρχή που βρίσκει τέλεια εφαρμογή στην ερώτηση του βουλευτή Άδ. Γεωργιάδη προς τον υπουργό Παιδείας, όπου σημειώνεται ότι _«ακόμη και αν δεχθούμε την επιστημονική ορθότητα του συγκεκριμένου κεφαλαίου δεν παύει, το βιβλίο αυτό, όπως και άλλα, να έχουν προκαλέσει τα δυσμενή σχόλια τόσο των γονέων όσο και μεγάλης μερίδας της επιστημονικής κοινότητας». _Με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που κρίνει ένα εγχειρίδιο δεν είναι η επιστημονική του αρτιότητα αλλά η (συνήθως υποβολιμαία) κρίση των μη ειδικών. Με την ίδια λογική αν αύριο προκαλέσει τα δυσμενή σχόλια των γονέων η θεωρία της εξέλιξης θα πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί από την ύλη της βιολογίας;

Τούτον τον τερατόμορφο ανορθολογισμό που σηκώνει κεφάλι δίπλα μας πρέπει να τον αντιμετωπίσουμε ως κοινωνία. Διότι η αντιμετώπιση της κακοτοπιάς σε ατομικό επίπεδο είναι αρκετά πιο ξεκάθαρη, τουλάχιστον για μένα προσωπικά. Αν ξαναβρεθώ απέναντι σε φανατισμένους ημιμαθείς που διαστρεβλώνουν το έργο μας και απαξιώνουν την τεκμηριωμένη απόφανση εκατοντάδων καταξιωμένων συναδέλφων χωρίς ένα δείγμα επιχειρήματος, έχω ήδη λάβει την απόφαση τούτη τη φορά να μην απογοητευτώ από τη θλιβερή εικόνα του αστοιχείωτου ξερόλα και να ευθυμήσω με τη σκέψη ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι, που δε θεωρούν εαυτούς ειδήμονες επί παντός επιστητού. Εύκολο είναι. Δεν έχω παρά να καταφύγω στην τρυφερή ανάμνηση της γιαγιάς μου, που είχε βγάλει μόλις τη δευτέρα τάξη του δημοτικού, που με εξόργιζε γράφοντας όλα τα [ι] με γιώτα και όλα τα [ο] με όμικρον, και που μέχρι την ημέρα που έφυγε από κοντά μας δεν καταφέραμε να την πείσουμε ότι ο άνθρωπος όντως πάτησε στη Σελήνη. Παρακολουθούσε όμως πάντα με προσήλωση τα επιστημονικά ντοκιμαντέρ στην τηλεόραση και δε διανοήθηκε ποτέ να επινοήσει κάποια δική της γραφική α λα καρτ θεωρία για τον ετερόφωτο δορυφόρο της γης και να την ξεφουρνίσει στους επιστήμονες αστρονόμους κουνώντας τους επιτιμητικά το δάχτυλο.

Το άρθρο του Γιώργου Κοτζόγλου «Η δίκη των φωνηέντων» πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _The Books’ Journal_, τεύχ. 23 (Σεπ. 2012), σ. 84-88, και αναδημοσιεύτηκε στη Λεξιλογία με άδεια του συγγραφέα και του εκδότη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

*ΥΠΟΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ*


22. Συνέντευξη της κ. Χρυσού στο _Βήμα της Κυριακής _(22/7/2012).
23. Ούτε καν στη διαίρεση των συμφώνων, όπου δεν έχει αλλάξει ο αριθμός των κατηγοριών αλλά έχει εκσυγχρονιστεί η ορολογία. Για τον λόγο αυτό είναι τελείως ανεξήγητο και κινδυνολογικό το συμπέρασμα της κ. Ξανθάκη-Καραμάνου (βλ. βιβλιογραφία) ότι _«στόχος μιας αποδοτικής Γραμματικής Ε΄ και ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικού δεν μπορεί να είναι ένα μάθημα Φωνητικής και Φωνολογίας που διδάσκεται στα φιλολογικά τμήματα των πανεπιστημίων». _Δεν υπάρχει ύλη πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου στο συγκεκριμένο εγχειρίδιο, ας σοβαρευτούμε.
24. Πρόκειται για την ίδια εφημερίδα που την αμέσως προηγούμενη εβδομάδα συνέδεσε προβοκατόρικα την παρουσίαση των φθόγγων στο νέο βιβλίο γραμματικής με μια παντελώς άσχετη πρόταση ενός Κύπριου βουλευτή πριν από αρκετά χρόνια για την καθιέρωση της φωνητικής γραφής στην Κύπρο. Άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες ή, αλλιώς, ασκήσεις για συνωμοσιολάγνους.
25. Το «γλωσσολόγοι» αναφέρεται στους 140 πανεπιστημιακούς. Ο συντάκτης της φράσης το θέλει εντός εισαγωγικών. Το μεταφέρω πιστά για να μην του χαλάσω το αξιοζήλευτο στυλ. Απόστολου Διαμαντή, «Γλωσσικές αυθεντίες», στην ιστοσελίδα protagon.gr, 17/7/2012
26. Απόστολου Διαμαντή, «Γλωσσικές αυθεντίες», ό.π.
27. Όσοι παρακολουθούν από κοντά το σίριαλ της Φωνηεντιάδας έχουν αναμφίβολα γίνει μάρτυρες ενός συχνού και ιδιαίτερα λυπηρού φαινομένου. Κάτω από κείμενα αναρτημένα στο ίντερνετ, τα οποία τονίζουν με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο ότι δεν υφίσταται αφαίρεση γραμμάτων από το αλφάβητο ούτε κανενός είδους πρόταση ή έστω κι έμμεση προτροπή για την αλλαγή της ορθογραφίας σε φωνητική γραφή (π.χ. το κείμενο των 140 γλωσσολόγων) εμφανίζονταν τελείως ασύνταχτα σχόλια-άναρθρες κραυγές, όπως το: _«ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΨΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΓΛΟΣΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ, ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΔΟΤΕΣ, ΟΡΓΑΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΝΕΑΣ ΤΑΞΗΣ, ΚΡΙΦΤΙΤΕ» _ή, με πατίνα ευγένειας: _«Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω, πάντως, είναι γιατί στο όνομα της προόδου Θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε από τη γλώσσα μας το ήτα και το ωμέγα. Ποιος θέλει να γίνουν τα παιδιά μας αμερικανάκια; Διλαδί αν γράψουμε έτσι Θα ίνε εφχαριστιμένι ι γλοσολόγι; Κε πιον εξιπιρετούν;». _Κι αυτό ακριβώς είναι το σημείο όπου καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι μιλάει σε τοίχο, σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν τη διάθεση ή την ικανότητα ή και τα δύο να διαβάσουν με νηφαλιότητα και να καταλάβουν τι γράφει το κείμενο το οποίο σχολιάζουν.
28. Ερώτηση προς τον Υπουργό Παιδείας, 18/7/2012 http://www.adonis-georgiadis.gr/ind...iew=category&layout=blog&id=180&Itemid=100058.
29. Απ’ όσο γνωρίζω, το βιβλίο δεν έχει προκαλέσει κανένα δυσμενές σχόλιο _«της επιστημονικής κοινότητας», _όπου βέβαια ως αρμόδια επιστημονική κοινότητα θεωρείται αυτή των γλωσσολόγων και όχι βεβαίως εκείνη των αρχιτεκτόνων, των θεολόγων, των μεταλλειολόγων ή των οδοντιάτρων.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Για λόγους αρχειακούς και μόνο βάζω εδώ σύνδεσμο προς φόρουμ εθνικιστών, όπου δημοσιεύεται κείμενο το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι ανήκει σε εξώδικο προς το Υπουργείο Παιδείας και προς το 3ο Δημοτικό σχολείο Καλλιθέας Αττικής, το οποίο, όπως λέει εκεί, «κατέθεσαν οι γονείς των μαθητών της Ε΄ τάξης Δημοτικού σχολείου Καλλιθέας, αντιδρώντας στην προσπάθεια καταστροφής της ελληνικής γλώσσας με το νέο βιβλίο γραμματικής της Ε΄ και ΣΤ΄Δημοτικού, για την διαστρέβλωση της ιστορίας μας και εξοβελισμού της Εθνικής μας ταυτότητας».

http://filonoi.gr/f-exodiko-gia-to-biblio-grammatikhs/

Αν δεν παρακολουθείτε τη φωνηεντιάδα με τη νοσηρή περιέργεια που την παρακολουθώ εγώ ή αν έχετε τάση προς εμετούς, δεν χρειάζεται να πάτε να διαβάσετε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2016)

nickel said:


> Διαβάζω εδώ:
> 
> Από την Πέμπτη 20 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012 κυκλοφορεί το βιβλίο *Ο πόλεμος των φθόγγων *από τον εκδοτικό οίκο Captainbook.
> 
> ...



Διαβάζω εδώ το ίδιο δελτίο τύπου, αλλά για βιβλίο με διαφορετικό τίτλο και εξώφυλλο:






καθώς και την προσφορά-προτροπή:

ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΣΕ PDF ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ: http://media.captainbook.gr/files/pdfs/D_interior_fonientiada_carpelibrum.pdf


και αυτό διαβάζω τώρα.


----------

